# 

## romcost

Witam serdecznie na forum,
Właśnie finalizuję transakcję zakupu działki budowlanej. Ponieważ zakup działki jak i budowy domu chcę kredytować w 100% (obecnie mieszkam na blokach, sprzedaż mieszkania ma pokryć część kredytu), taniego w realizacji projektu a zarazem potwierdzenia, czy komuś w ostatnim okresie udało się wybudować do stanu pod klucz dom w kwocie ~260.000 zł brutto. Chodzi mi o malutki dom parterowy z poddaszem i bez piwnicy oraz garażu o powierzchni 95-120m2 (gotowy projekt Michalina jednego z biur projektowych). Niektóre projekty z kosztorysami w internecie (kosztorysy niby nie starsze niż 3 miesiące) pokazują, że można dom w tej cenie metodą gospodarczą wybudować ale czy może to ktoś potwierdzić i coś więcej napisać??
Proszę także o wyjaśnienie, co jest rozumiane za metodę gospodarczą - własnymi rękami, czy zlecając osobno poszczególne etapy robót.

Edit:
Dodam, że mieszkam na  Śląsku, co może mieć wpływ na cenę robocizny...

----------


## fotohobby

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...arzyć/page401

----------


## romcost

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...arzyć/page401


Dzięki za podsunięty temat, ale nie daje on jednak jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Autor wątku nie zakończył (rozpoczął) jeszcze budowy, a zdania osób wypowiadających się (nie biorąc pod uwagę tych nie na temat, które stanowią 90% wypowiedzi) nie potwierdzają lub nie obalają powyższego - większość to przypuszczenia i dywagacje, ja liczę na opinię osób, które zakończyły w ostatnim okresie budowę domów raczej z niższej półki.

----------


## pionan

można, bez kosztów działki i ogrodzenia. Budowałem domek według projektu WB-3303. Nie chce mi się szukać linku, więc jak ktoś będzie miał chotę to sobie wygoogluje.
Trochę pracy własnej włożone, ale raczej drobiazgi. Kocioł na paliwo stałe - ekogroszek z zasobnikiem.

----------


## romcost

Bardzo dziękują za odpowiedź, taka informacja jest istotna. Rozumiem, iż budowałeś w okolicach Rybnika (ceny prac budowlanych)??
PS. 
Bardzo ładny domek - właśnie oglądam projekt ...

----------


## pionan

też na Śląsku, ale Dolnym  :smile: . Okolice Jeleniej Góry.
Co do cen robocizny - tak z grubsza, to SSO z kompletnym dachem 32000, tynki CW 24zł/m2 z materialem, woda +hydraulika + CO 5000zł/robocizna, elektryk 3000zł, wylewki 8zł/m2, ocieplenie - robiłem sam, 2 łazienki na gotowo robocizna ok. 5000zł, płytki na podłogach 40zł/m2. Panele, malowanie i mnóstwo innych dupereli - robiłem sam, elewacja (tynk) ok. 6000zł z materiałem - tynk silikatowy, ocieplenie stropodachu - robiłem sam, płyty GK nie pamiętam, może z 5000zł/robocizna. To tak z grubsza.
Do tego dochodzi architekt 1500zł, kierbud 2000zł i mnóstwo innych opłat nie związanych bezpośrednio z pstępem prac na budowie :sad:

----------


## kamel50

mozna wybudowac dom za 250tys ok 120m2 z poddaszem, pojedynczym garazem. Znam doskonaly przyklad, woj mazowieckie domek pobudowany ok 3 lata temu. Oczywiscie wypas w srodku to nie jest, ale bez przesady.

----------


## namira

romcost,czy widziałas na tym forum dom wybudowany pod klucz za 260.000 tys. brutto?
bo ja widziałam tylko jeden,małą parterówkę z trzema pokojami,dom dobry dla dwoch osob,ale nie dla  rodziny z dziećmi 
i taki dom  można postawić w tej kwocie oczywiście bez szalenstw
pozostałe osoby,które piszą jak to tanio im uda się wybudować są w trakcie budowy,pożyjemy,zobaczymy i jakoś nikt nie kwapi się do pokazania domu za 250tys.
podstawą rozpoczęcia budowy jest posiadanie szczegółowego kosztorysu i trzymanie się go,wtedy koszty nas nie zaskoczą,no i tą dyscyplinę finansową trzeba utrzymać do końca,bo na poczatku jak są pieniądze to łatwo się wydaje a póżniej przychodzi wykończeniowka,która nie bez powodu tak się nazywa

----------


## kamel50

> romcost,czy widziałas na tym forum dom wybudowany pod klucz za 260.000 tys. brutto?
> bo ja widziałam tylko jeden,małą parterówkę z trzema pokojami,dom dobry dla dwoch osob,ale nie dla  rodziny z dziećmi 
> i taki dom  można postawić w tej kwocie oczywiście bez szalenstw
> pozostałe osoby,które piszą jak to tanio im uda się wybudować są w trakcie budowy,pożyjemy,zobaczymy i jakoś nikt nie kwapi się do pokazania domu za 250tys.
> podstawą rozpoczęcia budowy jest posiadanie szczegółowego kosztorysu i trzymanie się go,wtedy koszty nas nie zaskoczą,no i tą dyscyplinę finansową trzeba utrzymać do końca,bo na poczatku jak są pieniądze to łatwo się wydaje a póżniej przychodzi wykończeniowka,która nie bez powodu tak się nazywa


dla mnie tez kwota 250tys za dom jest nierealna, ale jak najbardziej mozliwa. Natomiast wykonczenie domu i standard mnie nie przekonuje, ja bym nie chcial w takim domu mieszkac. Druga kwestia, ze forum nie jest zadnym wyznacznikiem, nie kazdy budujacy czy mieszkajacy sledzi i udziela sie na muratorze  :wink:  powiem wiecej, tych o ktorych nie wiemy, sami zakasuja rekawy i buduja swoje domki za takie pieniadze i nie maja czasu na pisanie postow, wklejamie zdjec i komentowanie wszystkich watkow  :wink:

----------


## pionan

> dla mnie tez kwota 250tys za dom jest nierealna, ale jak najbardziej mozliwa. Natomiast wykonczenie domu i standard mnie nie przekonuje, ja bym nie chcial w takim domu mieszkac. Druga kwestia, ze forum nie jest zadnym wyznacznikiem, nie kazdy budujacy czy mieszkajacy sledzi i udziela sie na muratorze  powiem wiecej, tych o ktorych nie wiemy, sami zakasuja rekawy i buduja swoje domki za takie pieniadze i nie maja czasu na pisanie postow, wklejamie zdjec i komentowanie wszystkich watkow


ja mam domek za 250k złociszy pod klucz (bez działki i ogrodzenia) i uwierz mi, ze wykończenie wcale nie opierało się na najtańszych materiałach/rozwiązaniach. Kluczem do sukcesu był wkład własny w sensie włożonej pracy, a co za tym idzie oszczędnosci na robociżnie. Do tego sporo samozaparcia, odrobinę zdolności manualnej i umiejętność logiczneo myslenia. 
Budowaliśmy krótko, równo rok od wjazdu koparki do wprowadzenia się. Przez ten rok praktycznie każde popołudnie (po pracy) i każdy weekend spędzone na budowie. I nie bynajmniej na wypoczynku, ale na ciężkiej fizycznej pracy, czego efektem jest dom w którym mieszkamy. Jaki dom?? Projekt podałem kilka postów wcześniej.

----------


## kamel50

> ja mam domek za 250k złociszy pod klucz (bez działki i ogrodzenia) i uwierz mi, ze wykończenie wcale nie opierało się na najtańszych materiałach/rozwiązaniach. Kluczem do sukcesu był wkład własny w sensie włożonej pracy, a co za tym idzie oszczędnosci na robociżnie. Do tego sporo samozaparcia, odrobinę zdolności manualnej i umiejętność logiczneo myslenia. 
> Budowaliśmy krótko, równo rok od wjazdu koparki do wprowadzenia się. Przez ten rok praktycznie każde popołudnie (po pracy) i każdy weekend spędzone na budowie. I nie bynajmniej na wypoczynku, ale na ciężkiej fizycznej pracy, czego efektem jest dom w którym mieszkamy. Jaki dom?? Projekt podałem kilka postów wcześniej.


taki domek prosty, dach dwuspadowy maly - da rade za 250tys z wlasnym duzym wkladem pracy. Ale juz taka parterowka ok 120m2 z garazem dwustanowiskowym i dachem wielospadowym 300m2 nie masz szans w tej kwocie

Niby dom 120m2 i niby dom 120m2 - ale koszty nieporownywalne. Jezeli ktos jest zmuszony zmiescic sie w takim przedziale cenowym, to tylko dom w stylu twoim

----------


## namira

kamel50 podzielam twoje zdanie - wybór projektu ma tutaj kluczowe znaczenie

----------


## agha111

A oto mój przykład:
budowa w terminie: papiery październik 2010 - lipiec 2011, roboty:  lipiec 2011 - grudzień 2012, zamieszkanie: grudzień 2012, koszt samego domu bez działki i ogrodu: ok. 320k brutto, powierzchnia użytkowa 105m. kw., podkarpackie, dom z poddaszem, dwuspadowy dach, bez piwnic, garaż na 1 samochód. solidne fundamenty (beton B-20, styrodur, odwodnienie), ściany porotherm 30 + 15 styropian, dachówka, izolacja poddasza 30 cm wełny, okna 3 szybowe, tynki gipsowe, schody żelbet., wykończenie standard średnio-niski  :smile:  bez luksusów, ale i bez plastików
Robocizna za stan surowy otwarty (z dachem): 40k. Ekipy do: stanu surowego, wylewek, instalacji, tynków, płytek i zabudowy gips-karton
Praca własna: układnie izolacji poziomej, kanalizacja w chudym betonie, strop na poddaszu, malowanie i montaż drzwi drewnianych, układanie podłóg, malowanie, strop na poddaszu, drewniany taras i sporo innych drobnych
Na samodzielne roboty trzeba przede wszystkim czasu, nam zależało na szybkim wprowadzeniu się i dlatego sporo prac nie daliśmy rady zrobić sami, ale przez pół roku wykańczania siedzenie było na budowie do 2 - 3 w nocy.
Zejść z kosztów w naszym przypadku było można na ekipach, ale czy do 250k to raczej wątpię. Trzeba by było już użyć gorszych materiałów. 
pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## romcost

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź, jest bardzo pomocna. Twój dom, który opisałeś jest bardzo zbliżony do projektu, którym się interesuję, także dach dwuspadowy, patrerówka z poddaszem, ale ja chcę bez garażu. Niestety, garaż to chyba nie koszt 70k zł,  muszę też wziąć pod uwagę inflację od 2010 roku (~12-15%). Ponadto w moim przypadku niestety nie jestem w stanie wykonać samodzielnie prawie żadnych prac, gdyż pracuję 5 dni w tygodniu od 7:00 do 19:00, a przez same weekendy czy podczas urlopu to prace bym wykonywał kilka lat, więc jestem zmuszony na wykonawców ...

----------


## paroofka

Takich domów znajdziesz całą masę  :smile:  Pytanie tylko o metraż i jakieś ekstra dodatki... Niemniej jednak samo wybudowanie domu w tej cenie nie powinno stanowić problemu. Przejrzyj sobie oferty różnych pracowni projektowych. Archon ma do tej ceny kilkanaście projektów. Mi się podoba coś takiego - tanie i do tego wyliczone z najlepszym moim zdaniem materiałem, czyli ceramiką  :smile:  http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...5597e1be6,2706

----------


## desmear

> ... patrerówka z poddaszem, ...


coś się to kupy nie trzyma. chcesz MAŁY i TANI dom i piszesz o parterówce z PODDASZEM ?

----------


## bowess

Kosztorysy na stronach biur projektowych należy traktować z bardzo dużą ostrożnością. Że są netto to norma, więc już na wstępie trzeba doliczyć brakujące do brutto procenty. Po drugie - biura zamieszczają często kosztorysy liczone według prostego pomnożenia metrażu według pewnej mocno umownej ceny budowy 1m2. Tym sposobem domy o połamanej bryle i wielospadowym dachu, z balkonami, podcieniami, lukarnami są skosztorysowane nierealnie nisko. Po trzecie - system gospodarczy z założenia polega na prowadzeniu budowy poprzez zatrudnianie różnych ekip w określonym porządku, a system zlecony to w skrócie "płacę firmie XYZ za zbudowanie domu do stanu deweloperskiego albo pod klucz i taki dom odbieram od nich 10 lutego 2014". Wielu inwestorów system gospodarczy łączy z samodzielnym wykonawstwem prac, które są w zasięgu ich umiejętności i wolnego czasu, ale "normalny" kosztorys dla systemu gospodarczego powinien uwzględniać wynagrodzenia wszystkich wykonawców. Niestety ostatnio pojawiają się takie kwiaty, że niektóre biura jako koszt budowy systemem gospodarczym podają sam koszt materiałów (a opis do tego gdzieś tam na innej podstronie, małym druczkiem).

To są wszystko chwyty, które mają zachęcić inwestora do zakupu projektu. "O, jaki piękny dom, taki duży, elegancki, a kosztorys na 220 tysięcy. Kupujemy!"
Jeżeli kosztorys na 220 był zrobiony typowo marketingowo (netto, szacunkowo i jeszcze "system gospodarczy" rozumiany jako "zrób se sam"), to realny koszt wybudowania będzie bliżej 400 tysięcy.

Skoro wszystkie prace musisz zlecić, to za metr po podłogach musisz policzyć przynajmniej 3 tysiące. Za nieco wyższy standard wielu forumowiczów podaje nawet 4. Michalina niestety odpada - podłóg coś ponad 110m2, więc realny koszt raczej przynajmniej 330 tysięcy.
Za 260 tysięcy wychodzi domek do 87m2. Przy takim metrażu sensowniejsza parterówka, ale są też i z poddaszem (jeżeli działka malutka, to jest to alternatywa).

----------


## Vampuru

> A oto mój przykład:
> budowa w terminie: papiery październik 2010 - lipiec 2011, roboty:  lipiec 2011 - grudzień 2012, zamieszkanie: grudzień 2012, koszt samego domu bez działki i ogrodu: ok. 320k brutto, powierzchnia użytkowa 105m. kw., podkarpackie, dom z poddaszem, dwuspadowy dach, bez piwnic, garaż na 1 samochód. solidne fundamenty (beton B-20, styrodur, odwodnienie), ściany porotherm 30 + 15 styropian, dachówka, izolacja poddasza 30 cm wełny, okna 3 szybowe, tynki gipsowe, schody żelbet., wykończenie standard średnio-niski  bez luksusów, ale i bez plastików
> Robocizna za stan surowy otwarty (z dachem): 40k. Ekipy do: stanu surowego, wylewek, instalacji, tynków, płytek i zabudowy gips-karton
> Praca własna: układnie izolacji poziomej, kanalizacja w chudym betonie, strop na poddaszu, malowanie i montaż drzwi drewnianych, układanie podłóg, malowanie, strop na poddaszu, drewniany taras i sporo innych drobnych
> Na samodzielne roboty trzeba przede wszystkim czasu, nam zależało na szybkim wprowadzeniu się i dlatego sporo prac nie daliśmy rady zrobić sami, ale przez pół roku wykańczania siedzenie było na budowie do 2 - 3 w nocy.
> Zejść z kosztów w naszym przypadku było można na ekipach, ale czy do 250k to raczej wątpię. Trzeba by było już użyć gorszych materiałów. 
> pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia




U mnie SSZ za 117 000 zł. Umówieni są: hydraulik 32 000 zł, elektryk 6 000 zł, tynki 7 000 zł, posadzki 1 500 zł, oczyszczalnia 12 000 zł, elewacja 8 000 zł. 
to jest 183 500 zł czyli zostaje 66 500 zł. U ciebie SSO za 40 000 zł i mówisz, że 250 00 zł nie starczy? To gdzie poszło 210 000 zł?


Co do wycen w biurach projektowych to w mojej wycenie nie uwzględnili takich drobnostek jak instalacja elektryczna i hydraulika  :wink: .

----------


## kori

Vampuru a powiedz co miałeś w cenie hydraulika 32tys??
podłogówka, piec....??

----------


## fotohobby

> U ciebie SSO za 40 000 zł i mówisz, że 250 00 zł nie starczy? .


Nie SSO za 40 000, tylko robocizna za SSO...

----------


## EZS

> KSkoro wszystkie prace musisz zlecić, to za metr po podłogach musisz policzyć przynajmniej 3 tysiące. Za nieco wyższy standard wielu forumowiczów podaje nawet 4. Michalina niestety odpada - podłóg coś ponad 110m2, więc realny koszt raczej przynajmniej 330 tysięcy.
> Za 260 tysięcy wychodzi domek do 87m2. Przy takim metrażu sensowniejsza parterówka, ale są też i z poddaszem (jeżeli działka malutka, to jest to alternatywa).


dokładnie
w mojej stopce jest mój dziennik a w nim (strona 3 lub dalej) kosztorys.Dom taki sam. A właściwie podsumowanie bardziej, niż kosztorys typowy. Zobacz sobie. W tym jest dużo pracy własnej (mąż na pół roku z pracy zrezygnował i murarza pilnował) a z drugiej strony bardzo szybka budowa trochę podrozyła koszty. Więc w tej sumie można by zbudować wolniej ale mniej samemu. I, niestety, wychodzi ok 350 tyś bez mebli. 
Zmień projekt na parterowy, najlepiej indywidualny zamawiany pod kątem ciecia kosztów. Może się zmieścisz.

----------


## mest

Wszystko można różnie interpretować, ale są jednak pewne zależności, które są zależne od kosztów robocizny, bryły budynku, poziomu wykończenia. Ktoś podaje tutaj koszt za SSO 40 000, ja znalazłem ekipę z polecenia za 27500 za SSO do tego jeszcze zrobią mi taras i ganek. To już jest prawie 13 000 oszczędności a domek niewiele mniejszy bo ma 98m2, zależy jaki dach, jaki metraż tego dachu, jakie materiały. wszystko składa się na cenę końcową,dlatego wypowiadanie się, że coś jest niemożliwe  lub możliwe ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. Jak wybuduję dom to Wam napiszę czy się da czy nie :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Vampuru

> Vampuru a powiedz co miałeś w cenie hydraulika 32tys??
> podłogówka, piec....??


Wszystko. tzn. materiały na C.O. wodę i kanalizację, grzejniki, piec Defro Eko 15kW itp. Podłogówka w łazienkach, kuchni i wiatrołapie. Bez białego montażu.




> Nie SSO za 40 000, tylko robocizna za SSO...


U mnie podobnie. Robocizna fundamenty+mury 28 tys, więźba 3 tys, dach 8 tys. Masz już zaplanowane szacowane koszty?

----------


## garbus

Jeśli chodzi o stan surowy - bez problemu można zmieścić się w tej kwocie. Czy na Śląsku jest drożej - nie wiem. Wydaje mi się, że nie powinno, że skoro mieszka tam 8 czy 9 milionów ludzi to również konkurencja jeśli chodzi o firmy budowlane powinna być spora. Ale mogę się mylić.

Rzeczywiście jeśli chodzi o koszty - najbardziej da się zejść z ceny na robociźnie, czyli praktycznie samemu wykańczać wnętrze.
Natomiast co do cen materiałów - trzeba porównywać ceny i nie brać pierwszej lepszej oferty.

 Niektórzy używają takich fajnych kalkulatorów budowlanych. Można sobie zrobić małą symulację kosztów.

----------


## turalyon

U mnie SSZ za 117 000 zł. Umówieni są: hydraulik 32 000 zł, elektryk 6 000 zł, tynki 7 000 zł, posadzki 1 500 zł, oczyszczalnia 12 000 zł, elewacja 8 000 zł. 


Coś masz niedoszacowane te obliczenia. Tynki 7000 tys - średnio 120m dom ma około 500m tynków - wychodzi przy normalnych stawkach jakies 11000
Posadzki 1500 - ok sama robocizna - a gdzie do tego styropian, papa itp? Mnie wyszło przy 130m podłogi 9000, a izolacje sam układałem. Robocizna tak jak piszesz 1500...
Elewacja 8000 - tu chyba tez piszesz o robociznie - przy 120m domu i elewacji 200m tak to wychodzi

----------


## aganie

Witam, wybudowałam w okresie marzec-pażdziernik 2012, projekt Słoneczko I, 107 m2, bez garazu , poddasze nieuzytkowe, cena 260 tys, ale z wykończeniówki tylko panele na całości, łazienka, szafki w kuchni ale bez frontów jeszcze, sofa do salonu, łózko w sypialni ; ale z kominkiem w salonie (montaż samodzielny) Z wkładu własnego to koparka, piasek, transport materiałów, ukłądanie paneli, instalacja wc, wanny, kabiny,umywalek.

----------


## Kasia242

Cena domu nie zalezy od metrazu powierzchni uzytkowej ,oczywiscie do pewnej granicy,Domki parterowe od 80 m2 - 120 m2 moga się różnic w cenie wykonania o 100 tys....Polecam przy wyborze projektu zatrudnić fachowego budowlańca jako doradce w wyborze,taki gość natychmiast po projekcie oceni czy ten dany dom bedzie drogi do postawienia czy tanszy. To nie dotyczy ludzi którzy nie maja w zyciu nic lepszego do roboty jak ogladanie swojej nowo połozonej dachówki czy płytek w kiblu przez najblizsze 10 lat...Budowanie niedrogiego ,funkcjonalnego domu dotyczy osób którzy potrzebują domu do mieszkania a nie do podziwiania.Ta wbrew pozorom mała różnica w podejsciu potrafi wygenerować dość duże koszty :smile: .

Wiele inwestorów wybiera najpier projekt pod kątem ,,czy mi się podoba,, ,nie biorac pod uwagę ze za 1,5 roku zrobienie łazienki w takim projekcie bedzie 5 tys drozsze...i potem na forum sa posty typu ,, 25 tys za robocizne dachu -czy oni powariowali?,, .
Zapewniam że 250 tys zł to nadto pieniedzy by zbudować pod klucz domek 100-120 m2...

----------


## sokratis

Mnie się wydaje, że można, jednak jak ktoś wyżej zaznaczył, bez kosztów związanych z zakupem działki. Generalnie w takiej sytuacji należy moim zdaniem posiadać duży zasób wiedzy, który nam pozwoli pilnować pracy i trzymać koszty w ryzach. Może się to przydać szczególnie przy wykończeniu.

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Wiele inwestorów wybiera najpier projekt pod kątem ,,czy mi się podoba,, ,nie biorac pod uwagę ze za 1,5 roku zrobienie łazienki w takim projekcie bedzie 5 tys drozsze...i potem na forum sa posty typu ,, 25 tys za robocizne dachu -czy oni powariowali?,, .
> Zapewniam że 250 tys zł to nadto pieniedzy by zbudować pod klucz domek 100-120 m2...


Święte słowa  :smile:  Ja jestem na etapie wznoszenia ścian, ale już się przekonałem jak wiele można zyskać wybierając projekt pod kątem realnych kosztów wykończenia każdego z elementów... Ale to czy się podoba czy nie też jest bardzo ważne - szczególnie jak się wybiera projekt z kobitą u boku!  :wink:

----------


## Brass

Z doświadczenia mojego i znajomych wiem, że ten kto zakłada na starcie, że wybuduje tanio ten się niemiło zdziwi. Ja pomimo dość dokładnych wstępnych wyliczeń rozjechałem się z kosztami o 30%.

----------


## WOJSKI

Według mnie da radę się wyrobić w tej kwocie, no oczywiście bez kosztów działki. 
Ja wyrobiłem się w kwocie 340k stawiając domek Wspaniały IIb, o powierzchni użytkowej 140m2 (200m2 po podłodze). W tej kwocie mam dom do zamieszkania z podłogami, tynkami, meblami, na kostkę niestety mi zbrakło  :smile: 
Budując korzystałem z materiałów z różnych półek cenowych, zależy.
Stan ten osiągnąłem wkładając masę własnej i mojego teścia pracy.
Uważam, że można się wyrobić w podobnych pieniądzach ale kosztuje to mnóóóstwo własnej pracy. Pytanie czy inwestor posiada właściwe zdolności, chęci i czas.
Powodzenia w budowaniu

----------


## KarolaTom

Odliczając koszt działki, ja mam trochę więcej przeznaczone i zaplanowane na dom murowany, piętrowy ze strychem i garażem, ale sądzę, że mniejszy niż mój da radę wybudować w tej kwocie: masz tu przykładowy cennik, przelicz sobie i oceń :http://www.mkk-budownictwo.pl/cennik...dowlanych.html

----------


## paliszcz

To ja chyba w temacie  :smile: 

Wiem, wszystko uzależnione jest od wielu czynników ale proszę tylko o poradę czy jest sens "marzyć", mój pierwszy post z pytaniem na tym forum zmobilizował mnie do czytania, czytania i jeszcze raz czytania a wszystko dzięki opinią innych budujących którzy sprowadzili mnie na ziemię   :smile:  mam nadzieję, że jakieś postępy osiągnęłam ale wolę jeszcze zapytać doświadczonych forumowiczów:

Czy da się wybudować poniższy dom za 250k zł (bez mebli, działki, ogrodzenia, zagospodarowania ogrodu)

Dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, projekt indywidualny. 
Wymiary: 900/1100, Pow użytkowa 128, po podłogach 150

Prostokąt bez załamań, wykuszu, lukarn, okien dachowych, kominka, garażu- typowa stodoła

Okna:Okna podwójne: 200szer/wys.180= x2
Okna podwójne: 180/140= x2
Okno:180/120= x 1
Okno:120/50= x 4
Okno:300/230= x1 (wyjściowe na taras- najprawdopodobniej podzielne na 3, 2x fix)
Razem= 10 okien
Drzwi: 1 wejściowe, 1na  zew od kotłowni,8 wewnętrznych

Ogrzewanie ekogrosz, podłogówka parter, poddasze grzejniki
dach- blachodachówka

System gospodarczy, wykończeniówka całości samodzielnie, instalacje- znajomi, ekipa tylko do dachu, murarz+pomocnik+mąż do fundamentów i murów

Projekt wzorowany na projekcie http://z500.pl/projekt/Z92,Wygodny-d...-parterze.html jednak ze zmianami na parterze jak w http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m43c271f379b97 ( zamiana wc ze schodami) Podaję link do projektu dom w koniczynce tylko z uwagi na rozkład pomieszczeń na parterze! (żeby nikt nie pomylił że chcę taki dom za 250k wybudować ;p) 

Mam nadzieję, że nie zaśmiecam wątku...

----------


## swierczek

Moim zdaniem się nie da - samo wykończenie pochłonie pewnie z połowę tej kwoty, a doprowadzenie do SSZ trudno zmieścić w kwocie 150 tys. Sam zakup materiałów to nie wszystko - dolicz jeszcze media na budowę, zamawianie betonu, kasę na ekipę od dachu, jakieś odbiory i milion rzeczy, które Ci wyjdą "w praniu". Także moim zdaniem może być ciężko...

----------


## paliszcz

swierczek- dziękuję za opinię 

Może ktoś jeszcze ?

----------


## tomraider

Spokojnie się da, ale z własną robocizną ,oprócz cieśli i dekarza. Ja podobny dom ocieplony , ze stolarką z dachem z dachówką ceramiczną postawiłem za 100 kpl. Na instalacje ,podłogi ,tynki i wykończenie planuję 150 kpl i musi starczyć , oczywiście wszystko ,poza ciesielką i częścią prac dekarskich, robię sam dosłownie .Jak  Się chce, to się da. Niemożliwe to jest dla takich co chcą raz w tygodniu przyjechać na budowę i pokazać paluszkiem co gdzie ma być.

----------


## paliszcz

tomraider- nie planujemy szybkiej budowy właśnie dlatego by większość prac wykonać samodzielnie, będzie potrzebny murarz ale to zawsze taniej niż pełna ekipa, na dach mamy pana który jest z tych tańszych ale solidniejszych ( z polecenia!) .
 Pogodziliśmy się z myślą spędzenia każdej chwili na budowie ale bardzo nas to cieszy i oby tego zapału starczyło do końca budowy  :roll eyes: 
Będziemy również szukać tańszych materiałów, wykończeniówka raczej po promocjach absolutnie za zależy nam na płytkach z napisem NOWOŚĆ

----------


## pfx

Koszt budowy domu to 3-3,5 tys/m2. Oczywiście bez mebli. Jeśli większość prac wykonasz sam jesteś w stanie zejść moim zdaniem do 2 tys/m2 po tanich materiałach. Należy założyć nierozbudowane instalacje, bez dużej ilości konstrukcji, okna małe, szklenia nieduże itp. Ale w trakcie budowy człowiek ma apetyt na takie i inne wygody i się zaczyna od kosztorysu rzędu 3 k/m2 a kończy niejednokrotnie na 3,5-4 tys/m2

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## Johna

może się udać! Przede wszystkim własna praca, bardzo dobre skalkulowanie kosztów oraz dyscyplina finansowa.
My mamy domek 200mkw podłogi, 147 mkw użytkowych, solary, piec ekogroszek, użytkowe poddasze, wszędzie podłogówka, na dzień dzisiejszy brakuje mi tylko glazury/kafli za jakieś 2-3 tyś, a koszty na dziś to 285 tyś.  Więc Twój dużo mniejszy powinien się zmieścić  w 250 tyś.  Z tym że większość wykończeń robimy sami (podłogi, terakote/glazure, zabudowy itp.)  Wydaje mi się że ważne jest dobre zaplanowanie kosztów już od samego początku. Np. jeśli skalkulujesz że okna kupujesz w granicach 10 tyś to w momencie realizacji nie można nagle kupować ich za 15 tyś. (chyba że masz oszczędności z poprzednich etapów). U nas koszty były określane od początku - ile ma kosztować materiał, w jakich granicach robocizna, na jakie ceny możemy sobie pozwolić. I nie kupowaliśmy samej taniochy z marketów. Szukaliśmy okazji, znajomości, rabatów, negocjowaliśmy ceny za każdy pierdół. Było to męczące i zajmowało sporo czasu ale warto było. Bo  nie problem wybudować dom - problem to spłacić potem kredyt hipoteczny!

----------


## TomaszKam

Ja na Waszym miejscu do kwoty docelowej jaka ma być przeznaczona na budowę domu dorzuciłbym spory "margines bezpieczeństwa". Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że nigdy nie udaje się zmieścić w zamierzonej kwocie. Zawsze wyskakują "niepsodzianki", które znacząco podnoszą koszt budowy. I to zwykle nie jest kilkaset złoty, ale idzie to w tysiące.

----------


## Bracianka

My budujemy się na Podkarpaciu. Robocizna za fundamenty, taras lany, ściany, strop, lane schody, do więźby to 23 000 zł. Podobno tanio, nie wiemy, za droższymi się nie rozglądaliśmy, bo po prostu nas nie stać. Ekipa solidna, pilnować nie trzeba ich było (nawet nie bardzo byłoby jak, bo oboje raczej długo pracujemy, a na działkę trzeba jeszcze dojechać), tylko w przypadku schodów nastąpiło spięcie, ale wymusiliśmy swoje, bo przecież to my będziemy w tym domu całe życie mieszkać. Stan surowy otwarty (wliczając geodetę, roboty ziemne, wjazd na działkę, ogrodzenie - siatka), razem z robocizną, może uda nam się zmieścić w 125 000 tysiącach. Biorąc kredyt nie wzięliśmy pod uwagę kosztów słupków, utwardzenia terenu, siatki, zjazdu, koparki, które to pokryliśmy z własnych środków. Te pieniądze poszłyby pewnie na co innego, gdyby nie nasze błędne założenia. Z własnych środków wydaliśmy ok. 45 000 zł (do stanu zero, co w naszym wypadku oznaczało zrobienie całych fundamentów, ich izolacja i ocieplenie, wypełnienie piaskiem, ułożenie kanalizacji, wylanie chudziaka). Może to nie jest odpowiedź na pytanie w wątku, ale jakiś obraz daje. Ogólnie, na razie, oprócz błędnych założeń na początku, idziemy zgodnie z rozpiską.

----------


## vulcanor

Takie pisanie czy się da czy nie jest bezcelowe, wyślij zapytania do firm z projektem wtedy ci wycenią SSZ czy deweloperski czy pod klucz. Ja tak zrobiłem i cena za stan deweloperski pod Warszawą to około 2000/m2 robione wszystko jedną firmą bez pracy własnej. Pod klucz musisz doliczyć około 500zł/m2.
Dom możesz wybudować i za grosze jak masz całą robociznę za darmo a ceny materiałów hurtowe.

----------


## gumis107

Chcialbym przypomniec ,iz SSO to ok 1/4 calkowitych kosztow budowy domu (liczac z wyposarzeniem),zas SSZ to przecietnie ok 1/3 kosztow .

----------


## plusultra

Nasz domek ma 104 m kw pow netto użytkowej jakieś 87 - to dom parterowy z poddaszem o pow. zabudowy malutkiej bo 65 m kw, ale na płycie fundamentowej, z wielkim przeszkleniem (15 m kw) w szczytach okna po 4 m kw każde, więc mimo niewielkiej powierzchni wydaje się przestronny,  dach deskowany i kryty dachówką.  Za SSO materiały wyszły nam taniej niż przewidywaliśmy. Robocizna 0 zł.  Chcąc tanio zbudować trzeba iść do architekta i mu to powiedzieć ;] W naszym wypadku policzcie sobie po powierzchni koszt: płyta 65 m kw, ściany zew. 120 m kw dach: 94 m kw (z krótkim okapem gdyby dach wystawał za obrys ścian 80 cm wyszłoby 30% więcej). Będzie mały i energooszczędny - dlatego można go ogrzewać czymkolwiek. Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło: 3000 kwh rocznie. Bo to maleństwo w porównaniu z  większym granatem z garażem czy innym projektem który ma niby 120 m kw a wychodzi w praniu wiele więcej. Nie mówię nie dużym domom ,ale to nie za 250 tys. Znam koszt budowy granatu: 360 000zł  Karmelita 2m: 550 000 Sosenka III (90 000 samoróbka)  i nie łudźcie się, że jak coś jest tylko kilkanaście metrów większe to nie będzie wcale drozsze... Bez architekta albo bez dokształcenia się i liczenia wszystkiego samemu analizowania każdego projektu pod kątem powierzchni nie widzę łatwej drogi na zbudowanie taniego domu.

----------


## Takeshi

Starajcie się nie oszczędzać bo w niedalekiej przyszklosci odczujesz w którym momencie "przyzydziles"  :big grin:

----------


## keyo

Bez problemu się da tylko trzeba będzie dużo wkładu własnego czasu poświęcić i nie pisze tutaj tylko o wkładzie pracy, ale także o wkładzie czasu na poszukiwanie. Prosta kalkulacja zaczynając od samego dołu - możesz kupić piasek za 20 zł a możesz za 50 zł - koszty rosną, tak samo jest ze wszystkim: pustaki, cegła, beton, dachówka, drewno, cement itp - można zaoszczędzić nawet do 30-40% jak się wie gdzie uderzyć i dobrze rozmawia. To samo dotyczy prac wykonawczych - wystarczy że 20% zrobisz sam i łatwe liczenie, koszt domu nagle Ci się zmniejsza o połowę. Następna sprawa - droższa ekipa nie zawsze oznacza lepszą ekipę, po reszto tak samo jest z materiałami budowlanymi. Ja w swoim życiu przymierzam się do budowy drugiego domu (jeden wybudowany a jeden odziedziczony w spadku), kubatura ok 130-140m (parter + poddasze) i nie zamierzam przekroczyć sumy 200 tys z wykończonym parterem. Już robiłem takie rzeczy więc jestem pewien, że mi się uda a dla tych co nie wierzyli a byli w trakcie budowy doradzałem i udowadniałem że rzeczywiście jest to możliwe. Jak chcecie budować dom za pomocą rozkazów przez telefon to rzeczywiście to jest nierealne bo każdy będzie Was rzeźbił na lewo i prawo, ale jak zamierzacie naprawdę zrobić wkład własnych najbliższych osób to bez problemu Wam się uda.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Bez problemu się da tylko trzeba będzie dużo wkładu własnego czasu poświęcić i nie pisze tutaj tylko o wkładzie pracy, ale także o wkładzie czasu na poszukiwanie. Prosta kalkulacja zaczynając od samego dołu - możesz kupić piasek za 20 zł a możesz za 50 zł - koszty rosną, tak samo jest ze wszystkim: pustaki, cegła, beton, dachówka, drewno, cement itp - można zaoszczędzić nawet do 30-40% jak się wie gdzie uderzyć i dobrze rozmawia. To samo dotyczy prac wykonawczych - wystarczy że 20% zrobisz sam i łatwe liczenie, koszt domu nagle Ci się zmniejsza o połowę. Następna sprawa - droższa ekipa nie zawsze oznacza lepszą ekipę, po reszto tak samo jest z materiałami budowlanymi. Ja w swoim życiu przymierzam się do budowy drugiego domu (jeden wybudowany a jeden odziedziczony w spadku), kubatura ok 130-140m (parter + poddasze) i nie zamierzam przekroczyć sumy 200 tys z wykończonym parterem. Już robiłem takie rzeczy więc jestem pewien, że mi się uda a dla tych co nie wierzyli a byli w trakcie budowy doradzałem i udowadniałem że rzeczywiście jest to możliwe. Jak chcecie budować dom za pomocą rozkazów przez telefon to rzeczywiście to jest nierealne bo każdy będzie Was rzeźbił na lewo i prawo, ale jak zamierzacie naprawdę zrobić wkład własnych najbliższych osób to bez problemu Wam się uda.


dokładnie tak, bez zakasania własnych rękawów i bez wyszukiwania tańszych dostawców, taniego składu i negocjowania cen tanio wybudować się nie da. A oszczędzanie na jakości materiałów czy też ilości materiałów to bardzo zła droga

----------


## 12michal

Ja zamierzam wybudować dom za 250 000 zł
http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
W tej kwocie będzie też poddasze użytkowe, myślę że nawet ogrodzenie i kostka brukowa.
Kilka zmian w projekcie, wykończeniówka cała we własnym zakresie.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Ja zamierzam wybudować dom za 250 000 zł
> http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
> W tej kwocie będzie też poddasze użytkowe, myślę że nawet ogrodzenie i kostka brukowa.
> Kilka zmian w projekcie, wykończeniówka cała we własnym zakresie.


Ojj ciężko będzie  :smile:

----------


## 12michal

Nikt nie mówi, że będzie łatwo  :smile:

----------


## zapominalski88

Wszystko zależy od metrażu, projektu domu i jakości materiałów użytych do wzniesienia domu. Jak będzie mały i materiały ze średniej półki cenowej lub tańsze to się da. Poza tym jak słusznie zauważono wcześniej, nie trzymałbym się kurczowo tej kwoty, ale dorzucił do tego jeszcze trochę, bo wiadomo przy budowie zawsze coś jeszcze może wypaść, coś trzeba dokupić itd.

----------


## dariawiejska

Myślę, że jest to wykonalne przy niewielkim metrażu i jeśli masz już działkę

----------


## Brunoxp

A może sprobojcie cos podobnego do Z500 zbudować w standardzie pasywnym własnymi ręcami: prosta bryla(stodola), brak komina, brak tradycyjnego CO czyli brak pieca, podlogowki, kaloryferów, brak okien dachowych i od północy, zero balkonow i wykuszy, lukarn. Ciepla plyta fundamentowa (tansza  bo na niej 2 pelne kondygnacje), grubsza izolacja ok 30cm i 50cm w dachu, wentylacja mech i GGWC. Projekt jest bardzo wazny jeśli chodzi o późniejsze koszty. Rozłożyste parterówki o takiej samej powierzchni sa droższe bo maja droższy fundament i dach. 
aha tylko nie mowcie nikomu ze chcecie pasywny i nie starajcie się o dofinasowanie z NFOS bo wszyscy będą z was chcieli zedrzeć co najmniej 50% więcej...

----------


## kilervirago

> Nie SSO za 40 000, tylko robocizna za SSO...


Ameryki nie odkrywam ,ale budowa metodą gospodarczą jest najtańszym sposobem na własne locum. Osobiście buduję dom 140m2 . Aktualnie przy zaawansowaniu 55-60%  wydałem 140 tyś.

----------


## Elfir

bez  problemu do stanu deweloperskiego o ile to będzie dom maly i prosty.

----------


## rustin

Na chwilę obecną mam SSO z wylanym chudziakiem, jest podbitka także, Kosztowało mnie to z działka jakieś 140tys , działka 40 tys. Mniej więcej ile potrzeba na wykończenie jeszcze aby zamieszkać? taki domek
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...wo_stale/0/527

----------


## Elfir

co najmniej drugie tyle do deweloperskiego.

----------


## bowess

Zależy jaki standard wykończenia i czy będziesz coś sam robił. Ogólnie i szacunkowo to powiem, że jeszcze ze 250 pójdzie, bo podobne domki forumowicze budują w okolicach 350-400.

----------


## rustin

Czyli SSO to koszt 100tys ( w moim przypadku ) a wykończenie będzie kosztować jeszcze 250tys?

----------


## bowess

SSO udało Ci się wybudować z naprawdę dobrym wynikiem finansowym, więc może z resztą prac też osiągniesz wynik lepszy niż przeciętne forumowe.
SSZ to jeszcze nie będzie połowa wydatków - zwykle jest to około 40% kosztów.
Elfir też słusznie pisze - co najmniej drugie tyle (czyli ze 100) do deweloperskiego, a potem to już spektrum jest najszersze, bo na przykład łazienkę możesz zrobić za 5k a możesz za 30, podłogi możesz wykończyć za kilkadziesiąt złotych metr, a możesz za kilkaset.
Masz już budynek. Znasz albo możesz policzyć metry ścian, podłóg sufitów. Właściwie możesz w tym momencie rozpisać sobie dość dokładne wydatki na kolejne rzeczy do zrobienia i będzie konkret.

----------


## Elfir

Podłoga na parterze u mnie to jakieś 75 m2.
Przy płytce (nierektyfikowana) za 50 zł (przecena) to 3750 zł na materiał i co najmniej drugie tyle na robociznę i kleje. Do tego listwy i wychodzi 10 tyś na samą podłogę parteru.
Jak chcesz drewno to licz już 150-200 zł/m2. Ale panele już taniej (nawet za 20 zł/m2), zwłaszcza, jak umiesz sam układać.

Jak widzisz rozpiętośc cenowa ogromna!

----------


## rustin

Płytki będą w wiatrołapie ,łazience, garażu i kuchnie , resztę panele które sam ułożę  :smile:

----------


## minia111

jak sam potrafisz ułożyć to zaoszczędzisz na robociźnie sporo, u nas robil szwagier z mężem i rzeczywiście dużo taniej wyszlo

----------


## amarych

Wiadomo, że taniej. Tylko nie można zapominać, że poświęcony czas i wysiłek też ma swoją cenę.

----------


## rafał29

To zależy jak duży. Np 70m2 bez poddasza, stropem drewnianym przy niewielkim wkładzie własnym można wybudować za 100 tys.

----------


## Zielonysmok

> Wiadomo, że taniej. Tylko nie można zapominać, że poświęcony czas i wysiłek też ma swoją cenę.


Dokładnie. Znajomy z roboty to taka "złota rączka". Dom buduje praktycznie własnymi rękami (z pomocą ojca i szwagra, któremu wcześniej on pomagał na budowie). Jak robił wykopy pod fundamenty, to przez tydzień we dwóch przy tym robili. Koparka zrobiłaby w kilka godzin i kosztowałoby to pewnie z 800 pln. Czyli wyszło, że 400 pln za tydzień dostali a poszedł im tydzień urlopu. 

Jak lali fundamenty, to chwalił się że wyszło taniej o prawie 2000 pln. Z tym że we trzech ponad dwa tygodnie się z tym bawili (nie licząc zbrojeń) bo cement i piasek sam się nie rozładuje i nie zmiesza. A tak to przyjechałaby grucha z betoniarni odległej o niecały kilometr i uwinęliby się w kilka godzin.

Tak to już trwa drugi rok i ciągle słyszę o wielkich oszczędnościach, ale jak przyjdzie co do czego i facet pokazuje swój kajet, w którym zapisuje wszystko to  okazuje się, że zaoszczędził max 20%. Oczywiście na wykończeniówce oszczędności będą większe jeśli ktoś sam umie sobie zrobić, ale... przez trzy lata poświęcać każdą chwilę na pracę na budowie? Dla mnie masakra...

----------


## Zielonysmok

> To zależy jak duży. Np 70m2 bez poddasza, stropem drewnianym przy niewielkim wkładzie własnym można wybudować za 100 tys.


Można bez większego problemu zlecić to firmie i zapłacić tyle samo. Np. tak: http://www.m3system.pl/
Oglądałem dom wybudowany w tej technologii i cała budowa zamknęła się w dwóch miesiącach (razem z wykończeniówką), właściciele nie kiwnęli na budowie palcem a do tego koszty były na poziomie 1400 pln za m^2.

----------


## Rudi540

> Można bez większego problemu zlecić to firmie i zapłacić tyle samo. Np. tak: http://www.m3system.pl/
> Oglądałem dom wybudowany w tej technologii i cała budowa zamknęła się w dwóch miesiącach (razem z wykończeniówką), właściciele nie kiwnęli na budowie palcem a do tego koszty były na poziomie 1400 pln za m^2.


Witam.A ja mam pytanie,ile orientacyjnie może kosztować wybudowanie takiego domu:
http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...-na-stoku-nf40
Dodam,że przynajmniej 80 % prac będzie wykonane własnymi rękami.

----------


## papi240

jeżeli naprawdę 80% "tymi recoma", przy rozsądnych zakupach stawiam na 200tys
powierzchnia nie za wielka ale jednak 2 stropy, no i piwnice też trzeba jakoś wykończyć

----------


## Rudi540

> Witam.A ja mam pytanie,ile orientacyjnie może kosztować wybudowanie takiego domu:
> http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...-na-stoku-nf40
> Dodam,że przynajmniej 80 % prac będzie wykonane własnymi rękami.


Witam.Czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby się wypowiedzieć?

----------


## Elfir

o to, ile kosztuje budowa, musiałbyś spytać kogoś, kto wybudował.

----------


## architekt_dls

Witam, zamierzam kupić dom w stanie surowym otwartym. Dom ma powierzchnię 100 m2 parterowy z podpiwniczeniem. Czy może ktoś podpowiedzieć ile będzie kosztować dokończenie domu?
Nie mam doświadczenia w budownictwie, a też zamierzam zatrudnić ekipę budowlaną,dlatego proszę Was o radę.

----------


## Elfir

A czym chcesz wykończyć? Parkietem czy panelami? Ile łazienek tam jest? Kuchnia fornir na zamówienie czy laminat z marketu? 
SSO ma już ocieplenie na ścianach czy nie? Ile jest otworów okiennych? Jaki typ okien planujesz? Jakie parametry? Czym grzany ma być ten dom? Przyłącza są?
Stawiam na 100 tyś do 250 tyś

----------


## atsyrut

> Witam, zamierzam kupić dom w stanie surowym otwartym. Dom ma powierzchnię 100 m2 parterowy z podpiwniczeniem. Czy może ktoś podpowiedzieć ile będzie kosztować dokończenie domu?
> Nie mam doświadczenia w budownictwie, a też zamierzam zatrudnić ekipę budowlaną,dlatego proszę Was o radę.


policz ile by kosztowało wybudowanie od podstaw... może wyjdzie taniej zbudowanie od zera - niż wykańczanie tego co już stoi...

----------


## tomek85

dasz rade za 260 tys ja w tej kwocie mam zamiar sie zmiesci z dn salomea 2m a brakuje mi juz nie duzo dom stan surowy zamkniety tynki i wylewki sa elektryka i kanał tez, teraz robie c.o.

----------


## piotrorl

Dorzuć 50 000 i bądź pewien. Ja właśnie mam prace na ukończeniu zostało tylko wyposażenie drugiej łazienki i drobne prace wykończeniowe.

----------


## Gawor5

Możesz wybudować taki dom, wychodzi że masz niecałe 2500zł/m2 ... jest to w okolicach dolnej granicy kosztów budowy domu, warto jednak pamiętać że takie tanie w postawieniu domu są droższe w eksploatacji. Dom będziesz zmuszony postawić z tanszych pustaków, które charakteryzuje słaba termoizolacyjność czyli duża część ogrzanego powietrza będzie z niego uciekać.

----------


## stefek1980

Wydaje mi sie ze koszt pustaków jest pomijalny, zważając na calosc budowy. Ale za jakość materiałów i późniejsza energooszczędność juz kosztuje i to sporo np. Styropian 0,04 a 0,031 i roznica na m3 prawie 100zl a takich wyborow jest mnóstwo. Ale jak dla mnie najważniejszy jest rozsądny koszt budowy ale także koszt użytkowania domu.

----------


## madzia2505

Witam .. razem z  mężem jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu domu . Niestety wachamy sie pomiedzy dwoma..i chcielibysmy wiedziec jak myslicie jaka moze byc roznica cenowa w wybudowaniu tego wiekszego domu ( Faworyt) 
oto linki 
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...faworyt_2/2479

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...cajs_n_2g/7293

Bedziemy wdzieczni za wszelkie odpowiedzi .

----------


## turalyon

Faworyt to minimum 500 tys za deweloperski stan przy tanich ekipach

----------


## madzia2505

dzieki  :smile:  na a Rumcajs?

----------


## bowess

Różnica będzie dość spora, bo po podłogach domy mają 181 (Rumcajs) i 303 m2 (Faworyt). To jest 120 m2, więc już stan surowy zamknięty będzie przynajmniej stówę droższy. Pod klucz, zakładając, że standard wykończenia obu budynków byłby taki sam, zrobi się z tego nawet 300 tysięcy różnicy.
Poziom skomplikowania i liczba elementów podrażających myślę, że jest zbliżona (w jednym 3 lukarny, w drugim dwie + wole oczko, po jednym balkonie, Faworyt ma więcej okien połaciowych, okna łukowate - droższe od standardowych i wykusz). Rumcajs ma bardzo ciasny garaż.
W opisie projektów nie mogę znaleźć informacji o wysokości ściany kolankowej. Dla domów z poddaszem użytkowym, szczególnie przy dachach czterospadowych i kopertowych, to bardzo ważna informacja, bo ten wymiar decyduje o funkcjonalności pomieszczeń.
Patrząc na stosunek powierzchni użytkowej do powierzchni podłóg w pomieszczeniach poddasza, sądzę, że Faworyt ma wyższą kolankową.
Pamiętaj, że można uzyskać zbliżonym kosztem większą powierzchnię, wybierając budynek prostszy konstrukcyjnie. Tu oba budynki są jak na swój metraż dość drogie w budowie.

----------


## kinka

Oba projekty będą drogie w budowie,skomplikowany dach ,balkony itp.Ja bym wybrała Rumcajs po małych przeróbkach np likwidacja jednego z trzech kominów.

----------


## mpbud

Niestety, poprzedni autorzy postów mają rację. Oba projekty będą drogie w budowie i z tym trzeba się liczyć. Osobiście wybrał bym jednak drugi projekt, ale co nie co bym zmienił.

----------


## MargaretK

Witam,
Budowaliśmy dom w 2005 r, mały 90m2 pow. użytkowej + poddasze z kopertowym dachem, o podstawie kwadratu,(10x10) strop drewniany. Zwracaliśmy uwagę na to aby bryła była prosta bez żadnych wykuszy, które zwiększają koszty. Mury i kominy stawiał nam znajomy ( za grosze), przy całej reszcie pomogła rodzina, rodzice i wujkowe oraz nasi znajomi. Z materiałami i jako takim wyposażeniem wew. zmieściliśmy się w 100 tyś. zł. - no ale to było 9 lat temu...

----------


## ewenementka

Buduję :

http://z500.pl/projekt/720/Z273,komp...opertowym.html

Na dzień dzisiejszy, mam SSZ - koszt 85 tyś, okolice Rzeszowa.

Myślę, że w kwocie 250 tyś zmieszczę się napewno.

----------


## Ana.

Chciałabym mieć dostępne 250 tys.Za te pieniądze miałabym super ogród,wentylację mechaniczna i dom wykończony  z pełnym wyposażeniem :wiggle: 
Wydałam 200 tys.brakuje mi na ziemie do ogrodu , oświetlenie,dekoracje okien i takie tam drobiazgi.Elewacja zrobiona ,kostka ułożona :tongue: 
Ale nie ukrywam,że maż sporo robił sam( fundamenty,strop,malowanie,klejenie styropianu na elewacji,ogrodzenie :roll eyes: 
No ,ale coś za coś,chyba się opłacało po 10-ciu miesiącach od wbicia łopaty za 2 tygodnie przeprowadzka :wiggle:

----------


## stanek33

brat się wybudował za 200 z hakiem a on z opolskiego także można?

----------


## Braziliana

Jeśli wszystko zlecimy ekipom budowlanym i firmom z zewnątrz, to na pewno w takiej kwocie się nie zmieścimy. Ale wykonując pewne prace samodzielnie, możemy naprawdę sporo zaoszczędzić. Procentowo wygląda to naprawdę pokaźnie. Np. na pracach przy tarasach zewnętrznych, czyli konkretnie:

    * pracach ziemnych wraz z zasypkami i obsypkami
    * stawianiu ścianek tarasu
oraz
    * układaniu posadzek i okładzin schodów i tarasów

możemy uzyskać oszczędność od 55% do 64%.

----------


## gall86

Jeżeli mowimy o,niedużym domu w okolicach 100-120m2, to za 250000 mozna spokojnie go postawic i wyposażyć. Jedyny wymóg to dobrze szukać i porównywać ceny. Praca własna również obniża koszty budowy.

----------


## wojcikowa

Czy z bardzo dużą pracą własną, bez kosztów działki i ogrodzenia za te 250k wprowadzilibyśmy się do tego domu? http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...329_opisogolny
Przy czym góra byłaby w stanie deweloperskim, a dół powiedzmy, że w stanie prawie pod klucz- pozostałyby drobne prace..

A co z większym metrażem? np: http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...domu-absynt-ii

Czy może mogę liczyć na pomoc w wybraniu innego, podobnego w stylu projektu, którego budowa zamykałaby się mniej więcej w kwocie 250k?

----------


## Nefer

Ten dom ma 179 metrów netto.  Drugi jeszcze większy. Come on...

----------


## Elfir

Mój prosty domek kosztowal 280 tyś do deweloperskiego 160 m2

----------


## sokrates3

Witam
Ja z zona takze jestesmy na etapie wyboru projektu domu... Jestesmy troche ograniczeni szerokoscia naszej dzialki bo waha sie ona w granicach 16-17 metrow. Wpadly nam w oko 2 projekty:
http://wybieramprojekt.pl/projekt-domu-z293-ad84/
lub 
http://wybieramprojekt.pl/projekt-domu-brzoza-am53/
 Jak myslicie w jakiej cenie bysmy sie zamkneli? Jaka bedzie roznica w cenie pomiedzy projektami? Prosze o wszelkie sugestie. Moze polecicie inne rozwiazanie? Z gory dziekuje

----------


## Elfir

zetka tansza bo prostsza

----------


## jarekFTW

@ Elfir, a na ile pi razy oko wyceniasz Noelia?

http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/noelia/4553

----------


## Elfir

Noelia jest bardzo popularnym projektem, we wątku o Noeli nie musisz pytać o szacunki, ci, co budują podadzą ci dokładne kwoty.

----------


## sokrates3

> zetka tansza bo prostsza


Elfir a jakie koszta bys przewidzial do obu projektow? SSO i SSZ... Widze, ze sporo sie udzielasz na forum wiec znac sie bedziesz....
Z gory dzieki za wszelkie podpowiedzi i sugestie

----------


## Elfir

różnica między SSO a SSZ to okna. 
Myślę, że podana przez pracownię wartość - 150 tyś jest realna, gdy wynajmujesz firmę. 
okna w kosztorysie to 23 tyś
Ja płaciłam podobnie, tylko, że miałam okno suwane zamiast drzwi tarasowych a na parterze fixy. 

Największym problemem tego domu jest jego kiepska wartość zapotrzebowania na energię. Garaż bez jakiejkolwiek cieplnej dylatacji z domem, ścianka z luksferów. 

Inaczej rozwiązałabym też kotłownię.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Szukaj domku prostego. Dach  2-spadowy, okna od południa. Garaż... Może zwykłe zadaszenie.
Stawiasz auto przodem do ściany domku, brak rosy, przy dużych mrozach rzucasz szmatę na przednią szybę. Itd.
Jeśli masz mało kasy, wybierz domek bez garażu, tylko zadaszenie. To wystarczy.

----------


## sokrates3

Witam
A co sadzicie na temat tego projektu i jego kosztow?
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...wej-2-bis.html
Jakies sugesteie i podpowiedzi? 
Elfir, klaudiusz_x prosze wypowiedzcie sie...

Bede wdzieczny.
A jeszcze jedno pytanie: jak sprawdzic dokladne wymiary dzialki? Bo wiem, ze posiadam dzialke waska a dluga... ok 16m szerokosci ale warto by bylo sprawdzic dokladnie ile dzialka posiada szerokosci... Ogolna powierzchnia to 1300mkw wiec o dlugosc nie ma obaw :smile:  Mam zlecic geodecie pomiar dzialki?

----------


## Elfir

Przy długiej działce szukałabym dłuższego wagonu.
Pamiętaj, że wejście do domu nie musi być od szczytu.

----------


## sokrates3

[QUOTE=Elfir;6558179]Przy długiej działce szukałabym dłuższego wagonu.
Pamiętaj, że wejście do domu nie musi być od szczytu.

No ja bylbym za, tymbardziej, ze po przemysleniach na parterze urzadzal by mnie salon + jeszcze 1 dodatkowy pokoj a przy wejsciu od frontu ciezko jest to zrealizowac ze wzgledu na dlugi ciag komunikacyjny... Wejscie z boku bidynku zalatwialo by ta sprawe. Ale trzeba pamietac o zachowaniu odleglosci do granicy (3m bez okien, 4m otwory okienne i drzwiowe.... Eflir masz  jeszcze jakies projekty z wejsciem z "boku" i z szerokoscia dzilaki do 165m?
Bo szukam, szukam i ciezko jest znalezc takie...
Moze ktos jeszcze sie wlaczy w dyskusje?

----------


## Elfir

przy założeniu szerokosci działki 16 m i oknach z każdej strony to daje ci maksymalną szerokośc domu 8 m. Projekty zaprezentowane powyżej mają 7,9 m i da się jeszcze kombinowac z oknami. 
Od której strony świata masz wjazd?

----------


## sokrates3

Wjazd od wschodu

----------


## Elfir

jesli masz poniżej 17 m szerokości możesz jedną ścianą budować w granicy. 
Ja tak mam.

----------


## sokrates3

W granicy? Czyli ile min od granicy? Dodaje fotke z geoportalu. To ta zwymiarowana. Nie wiem na ile wymiarowanie jest prawdziwe z rzeczywistoscia...

ALe opcja z wejsciem z boku budynku bylaby moim zdaniem idealna. Prosze o projekty i podpowiedzi jak bys to widzial...

----------


## sokrates3

Teraz doczytalem:
W zabudowie jednorodzinnej, uwzględniając przepisy odrębne, dopuszcza się: 
1) sytuowanie budynku ścianą bez otworów okiennych lub drzwiowych bezpośrednio przy granicy z sąsiednią działką budowlaną lub w odległości mniejszej niż określona w ust. 1 pkt 2, lecz nie mniejszej niż 1,5 m, na działce budowlanej o szerokości mniejszej niż 16 m,

----------


## Elfir

twoja działka nie ma 16 m a 15,5 metrów.

IMHO tylko projekt indywidualny ma sens.
Od południa dajesz okna umiejscowione w taki sposób, by sąsiad nie zaglądał ci do środka domu (np. na wysokości co najmniej 150 od podłogi)

Możesz też poszukać w projektach bliźniaków i szeregowców

----------


## knittwiktoria

witam,

czy wybuduję ten domek do 250 tys. proszę o rady w stanie deweloperskim
http://z500.pl/projekt/790/Zx115,kom...ne-ogolne.html

----------


## Elfir

> witam,
> 
> czy wybuduję ten domek do 250 tys. proszę o rady w stanie deweloperskim
> http://z500.pl/projekt/790/Zx115,kom...ne-ogolne.html


Aby wyglądał jak na wizualce - nie ma szans  :big grin: 

IMHO - trochę niska wycena fundamentów, tynków

Wogóle coś mi się nie zgadza. Podają SSO na 202 tyś. Do tego okna za 22 tyś i instalacje za 32 tyś., tynki i elewacje za 36 tyś I po zsumowaniu wychodzi im całosc kosztów budowy 230 tyś netto
Ktoś się nieźle pomylił przygotowując kosztorys.

IMHO realne, bez fajerwerków, ale z ta blachą na elewacji, jest ok. 350 tyś.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jeśli wszystko zlecimy ekipom budowlanym i firmom z zewnątrz, to na pewno w takiej kwocie się nie zmieścimy. Ale wykonując pewne prace samodzielnie, możemy naprawdę sporo zaoszczędzić. Procentowo wygląda to naprawdę pokaźnie. Np. na pracach przy tarasach zewnętrznych, czyli konkretnie:
> 
>     * pracach ziemnych wraz z zasypkami i obsypkami
>     * stawianiu ścianek tarasu
> oraz
>     * układaniu posadzek i okładzin schodów i tarasów
> 
> możemy uzyskać oszczędność od 55% do 64%.


Taka wiedza a nie możesz sobie poradzić z domem letniskowym no chyba że się z ukrycia reklamujesz. :tongue: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ocznym-PYTANIE

----------


## knittwiktoria

Hmm,

odpowiedzieli mi z biura że kosztorys jest aktualny ale wiadomo jak to jest z tymi kosztorysami,
cena ssz wychodzi 134,902 ; instalacje 32336 i wykończenie 67981zł po z sumowaniu daje 235219 zł netto.
Zobaczymy ! Napewno nie będzie blachy, tylko zwykły tynk.Co do reszty się zobaczy.Może da się jeszcze ucią koszty.






> Aby wyglądał jak na wizualce - nie ma szans 
> 
> IMHO - trochę niska wycena fundamentów, tynków
> 
> Wogóle coś mi się nie zgadza. Podają SSO na 202 tyś. Do tego okna za 22 tyś i instalacje za 32 tyś., tynki i elewacje za 36 tyś I po zsumowaniu wychodzi im całosc kosztów budowy 230 tyś netto
> Ktoś się nieźle pomylił przygotowując kosztorys.
> 
> IMHO realne, bez fajerwerków, ale z ta blachą na elewacji, jest ok. 350 tyś.

----------


## surgi22

Jak potraficie sporo rzeczy wykonać sami to może się uda uciąć, jak nie pozostanie modlitwa o cud  :bye:

----------


## ewka_so

Wow, ja chyba w inny świecie się budowałam  :sad:  250 tys. było u nas nierealne. Oczywiście - budując mały domek w taniej (robocizna) okolicy, bez kosztów działki itp. pewnie się da, choć trudno mi w to uwierzyć.

----------


## Kaśka_L

Ciekawa jestem czy udało się za 250 000 zł zbudować dom? Moja siostra mając działkę i ogarniętego męża wydali dużo więcej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ciekawa jestem czy udało się za 250 000 zł zbudować dom? Moja siostra mając działkę i ogarniętego męża wydali dużo więcej.


Za 250tys.zł nie ma problemu z wybudowaniem domu i taki dom nie musi być wcale z najtańszych materiałów czy też durszlakiem a w pełni energooszczędnym.
Oczywiście domu 200-300m2 za taką kasę się nie wybuduje ale dla 4 osób taki max.120m2 owszem.
Gdybym nie zaszalał z pewnymi rzeczami i bardziej trzymał się budżetu i gdybym nie miał szkód górniczych po domem co wiązało się z dodatkowymi kosztami na zabezpieczenia to pewnie w 250tys.zł zmieściłbym się.
Fakt,że sporo własnej pracy było włożonej w wykończenie.

----------


## Kal_b_E

> Ciekawa jestem czy udało się za 250 000 zł zbudować dom? Moja siostra mając działkę i ogarniętego męża wydali dużo więcej.


Oczywiście, że się da, chociaż dom domowi nie równy. 

Przykład takiego domku
http://kalkulatorybudowlane.pl/budow...d6821a4f85faa/ - dość duży i koszt nie uwzględnia wykończenia domu w środku, 222 tysiące zł.

Można oczywiście wybudować ogromny dom za ponad 400 000 zł http://kalkulatorybudowlane.pl/budow...e6520ab681368/

Ale i bardzo niewielki, parterowy domek odpowiedni dla 4 osób - http://kalkulatorybudowlane.pl/budow...05c74ecf21ea6/ - niecałe 150 000 zł plus wykończenie

----------


## inwestorbb

> W granicy? Czyli ile min od granicy? Dodaje fotke z geoportalu. To ta zwymiarowana. Nie wiem na ile wymiarowanie jest prawdziwe z rzeczywistoscia...
> 
> ALe opcja z wejsciem z boku budynku bylaby moim zdaniem idealna. Prosze o projekty i podpowiedzi jak bys to widzial...


Witaj.

Mam wąską działkę z jednej strony 15m, a z drugiej strony 18m. Trochę samozaparcia i z pewnością znajdziesz projekt, który Architekt dostosuje do twoich wymagań. W projekcie można poczynić zmiany istotne (zmniejszenie szerokości) lub nieistotne (rezygnacja z problematycznych okien) których koszt przeprojektowania będą tańsze niż indywidualny tworzony od zera. Te 3m od granicy dla ścian bez otworów to relatywnie dużo. Wiem co mówię, bo mam 3.5 m. Oczywiście punkt patrzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia i co poprawne w zabudowie miejskiej może być naganne w zabudowie luźnej.

Powodzenia!

Wg mnie stawianie ściany w granicy działki to nie najlepszy pomysł.




> Od południa dajesz okna umiejscowione w taki sposób, by sąsiad nie zaglądał ci do środka domu (np. na wysokości co najmniej 150 od podłogi)


Niezły pomysł, patrzeć w niebo  :Confused:  Już lepiej dać okna na "normalnej" wysokości ale z pakietem szła mlecznego  :roll eyes:

----------


## Elfir

Ja mam dom w granicy i sobie chwalę.
Wąskie przejście szerokości 3 m to stracona powierzchnia ogrodu. A tak mam szerszy ogród od drugiej strony domu.

----------


## azalka76

W odniesieniu do tematu wątku- można za tyle wybudować. Ja mieszczę się w tej kwocie spokojnie, ale zakupy robię z głową na karku a nie w chmurach. Dużo prac w domu zrobiliśmy sami, elektrykę i hydraulikę robili fachowcy. Mury ekipa budowlańców. Wylewki fachowcy, reszta ja i G. z pomocą ojczulka. Powodzenia

----------


## R&K

to ja zapraszam do swojego watku  do obsewowania i udzelania się .... 
dom z dzialka  będzie do sprzedaży za 280 tys wstanie developeskim ....

dodam tylko ze sa będę budował a standard izolcyjoci a odbiegać od sredniej krajowej ...

----------


## Elfir

> Niezły pomysł, patrzeć w niebo  Już lepiej dać okna na "normalnej" wysokości ale z pakietem szła mlecznego


Bardzo niski jesteś, skoro przy 150 cm patrzysz już tylko w niebo  :smile:  Ja głowe mam wyżej i widze np. działkę sąsiada, za to przechodnie widzą w domu tylko moją głowę i sufity, a nie całe wnetrze domu (dom zwykle stoi wyzej niż poziom ulicy).
Mleczne szkło nie daje nawet widoku nieba.

----------


## Dom Pod Dębem

Oczywiście, że da się wybudować, ale trzeba mieć pewne doświadczenie i rękę do budowlanki, i wielu znajomych, którzy zrobią Ci coś za mniejsze pieniądze. Nasze 100 m2 powierzchni użytkowej to koszt około 200 tys. zł. Standard określiłabym jako dobry, zero oszczędności na materiałach hydraulicznych, dobra armatura. Parterówka z dachem dwuspadowym bez użytkowego poddasza, bez piwnicy i bez garażu. Ocieplenie 15 cm styropianu, 30 cm wełny. Na dachu dobrej jakości blachodachówka, wykończenie w dobrej jakości gresach, ale nie za 150 zł/m2. Bardzo dobrej jakości farby na ścianach, ale meble np. kuchenne standardowe, bez marmurowych blatów. 60 m podłogówki z najdroższej rurki, 40 m paneli bez podłogówki. Bez lamp za 2000 zł, ale lampy ciekawe i dizajnerskie - tylko nie firmowane przez designerskiego producenta. Jednym słowem, na każdym etapie poważnie przemyślane koszty, żeby zainwestować w to, co powinno być trwałe, ale w rzeczy wymienialne nie pakować wielkiej kasy. Największa jednak oszczędność to praca własna: samemu nie robiliśmy tylko: kopania fundamentów, sufitów podwieszanych, tynków cementowo-wapiennych, posadzek, hydrauliki, wstawienia okien i drzwi zewnętrznych, schodów z kostki. Murarka wykonana we własnym zakresie, konstukcja i pokrycie dachu za symboliczną kwotę przez inwestora i wujka - dekarza, elektryka wykonana za symboliczne pół ceny przez inwestora i kolegę - elektryka, gładzie i malowanie samodzielne, chudy beton samodzielnie, przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków samodzielnie z pomocą hydraulika, ocieplenie domu samodzielnie, płytki - łącznie 100 m2 kładzione przez inwestora popoludniami i w weekendy przez kilka miesięcy, panele w sypialniach kładzione samodzielnie. Do kwoty trzeba doliczyć około 7 tys. zł na tynk, którego jeszcze nie ma, ok. 1,500 zł na materiał na podbitkę - praca własna, ok. 8 tys. zł na ogrodzenie - praca własna, około 2.000 zł na kostkę - praca własna. Ale inwestor ma rękę, oko i wprawę w takiej pracy, a poza tym dobry przyjaciel rodziny jest na bieżąco z materiałami, technikami wykonania - jego porady, ostrzeżenia i instruktaże jak np. montaż drzwi wewnętrznych - bezcenne. No i dużo poszukiwań materiałów dobrych i niekoniecznie bardzo drogich. Uważam, że dom jest dobrze wykonany, z dobrych materiałów, całkowicie wykończony w momencie przeprowadzki, a wiele kasy w kieszeni dzięki nakładowi pracy własnej. Etapami: 7 tysięcy dokumentacja (woda i prąd w działce), 11 tys. fundamenty, 30 tys konstrukcja parteru, 25 tys. więźba i pokrycie dachu, 35 tys. instalacje, 65-70 tys. wykończenia - w pewnym momencie przestałam notować na bieżąco. Jeśli nie ma się mocnej psychiki, to nie radzę metody gospodarczej, ale dla mocnych ludzi - polecam. PS. Działka nie jest wliczona w moją kalkulację, ceny - budowa w latach 2011-2014, kujawsko - pomorskie - czyli niewygórowane koszty robocizny w porównania np. z mazowieckim.

----------


## Dom Pod Dębem

Dodam jeszcze, że dom składa się z salonu 28 m2, kuchni 10 m2, pralni 4 m2, wiatrołap ok. 4 m2, korytarz ok. 7 m2, toaleta 1,6 m2, łazienka 7,5 m2, sypialnia 15 m2, sypialnia 12 m2, sypialnia 12 m2 i kotłownia 9 m2 z piecem na ekogroszek, z przestrzenią do przechowywania 4-5 ton groszku. Ważne: strop drewniany, lany jest sporym wydatkiem (beton i stal).

----------


## PawełiBasiaOŚW

Witam wszystkich . Ja chciałbym uzyskac informacje od osób które wybudowały projekt *Z7 d 35* lub podobny typu delicja itd. 
o faktycznych kosztach budowy w odniesieniu do kosztorysów na stronie.  

Mamy przeznaczone na budowę domu 300 000 zł  
z tego 42 tyś kosztuje działka , 8 tys pójdzie na adaptacje ,  projekt , notariusza

zostaje nam 250tys docelowo na zbudowanie od A do Z  

i teraz pytanie da się to wykonać według rzeczy które wyszczególnie niżej? ??? 


W domu rezygnujemy na pewno z ogrzewania podłogowego , z instalacji kominkowej i z dachówki. będzie blacho-dachówka. 

dochodzą za to dodatkowy komin bo będzie paliwo stałe, strop lany , i schody na góre. 

Jeżeli chodzi o wyposażnie to nie będzie kosmosu .panele , płytki , gładzie ale bez fajerwerków. 

Ogrodzenie działki 12 A wychodzi nas oo 8tyś z bramą. 

rzeczy które wykonam sam. :

- ogrodzenie
- ocieplenie
- plytki na podłogach
- panele 
- elewacje
- malowanie
- instalacja CO
- instalacja wodna
- styropian na podłogach 

na pewno nie jestem w stanie zrobić rzeczy typu , fundament , ściany , strop , dach 


czekamy na konstruktywna krytykę i ew podpowiedzi odnosnie cen i kosztów  :smile:   :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## amarulla

> Dodam jeszcze, że dom składa się z salonu 28 m2, kuchni 10 m2, pralni 4 m2, wiatrołap ok. 4 m2, korytarz ok. 7 m2, toaleta 1,6 m2, łazienka 7,5 m2, sypialnia 15 m2, sypialnia 12 m2, sypialnia 12 m2 i kotłownia 9 m2 z piecem na ekogroszek, z przestrzenią do przechowywania 4-5 ton groszku. Ważne: strop drewniany, lany jest sporym wydatkiem (beton i stal).


puk, puk  :smile: 

jaki to projekt? szukam czegoś o takim ukladzie...

----------


## Elfir

> Witam wszystkich . Ja chciałbym uzyskac informacje od osób które wybudowały projekt *Z7 d 35* lub podobny typu delicja itd.


naprościej będzie zapytać je bezpośrednio we watkach dotyczących tych projektów. 
Przykładowo:
http://muratordom.pl/galerie/budowa/...-domku-z7,912/
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?...nie-projekt-Z7

----------


## Ana.

> Witam wszystkich . Ja chciałbym uzyskac informacje od osób które wybudowały projekt *Z7 d 35* lub podobny typu delicja itd. 
> o faktycznych kosztach budowy w odniesieniu do kosztorysów na stronie.  
> 
> Mamy przeznaczone na budowę domu 300 000 zł  
> z tego 42 tyś kosztuje działka , 8 tys pójdzie na adaptacje ,  projekt , notariusza
> 
> zostaje nam 250tys docelowo na zbudowanie od A do Z  
> 
> i teraz pytanie da się to wykonać według rzeczy które wyszczególnie niżej? ??? 
> ...


Moim zdaniem dasz radę,ja wydałam 200 tys.i nie umeblowałam jedynie salonu :smile: Zapraszam do mojego dziennika ,tam są wszystkie koszty i opisana praca własna,bo takiej trochę było :yes:

----------


## KraSeb87

Witam wszystkich  :smile:  Jestem nowy na tym forum i nie wiem czy dobrze trafię z pytaniem. Posiadam  działkę z uzbrojeniem ( woda ,gaz, prąd , kanalizacja) w powiecie sławieńskim .Chcę wybudować tam mały domek .Projekt który posiadam nazywa się Sonia B paliwo stałe z wykuszem .Starałem się dobrać projekt do moich potrzeb i warunków finansowych. Mam zamiar wybudować ten domek za 310 tys zł ponieważ na taki kredyt mogę sobie maxksymalnie pozwolić aby później godnie żyć  :smile:  Jeśli chodzi o etap budowy to na 100 % będę potrzebował ekip do fundamentów ,ścian, stropu i zadaszenia ,  czyli SSO .Resztę mam zamiar rzeźbić z rodziną ( teść posiada spore doświadczenie jeżeli chodzi o wykończenia domów)  Według kosztorysu jaki otrzymałem do projektu domu ten dom można wykonać za 220 tys bez instalacji z robociznami . Zastanawiam się czy ten kosztorys w znacznym stopniu nie ukrywa pewnych wydatków .Bardzo proszę kogoś kto posiada już jakieś doświadczenie o odpowiedz na moje pytanie  :smile:  Czy dam radę postawić ten dom za 310 tys .Jesli potrzebne jakieś dodatkowe informacje co do mojego pytania chętnie dopiszę co trzeba

Sam mogę zrobić :

Położenie kafelki
Położenie panele
Elewacja
Ocieplenia podłóg 
Ogrodzenie
malowanie
Instalacja elektryczna
Ocieplenie dachu wełną

----------


## dawiddur

Witam!
Co sądzicie o tym projekcie? Maurator M93b
Wydaje się być prostym i tanim w budowie projektem. 

+ prosta bryła,
+ Łazienki i kotłownia sąsiadują ze sobą (przyłącza),
+ wejście do kotłowni ma swego rodzaju przedsionek co ułatwia utrzymanie czystości w domu,
+ spory salon,
+ kuchnia z spiżarką,
+ stosunkowo duże sypialnie

- Dach chciałbym kryć gontem, 
- Rezygnowałbym z drewna na elewacji,
- Rezygnuję z kominka i tym samym z drugiego komina,
- Ogrzewanie tradycyjne, piec z podajnikiem na ekogroszek,
- podłogówka w całości,



Zasadniczo budowałbym go bez żadnych zmian (najwyżej zmieniałbym wielkości okien). 
Czy można uznać go za tani w budowie?

----------


## Elfir

tani w porównaniu z czym?
za 250 tyś będzie bardzo trudno go zbudować.

----------


## dawiddur

> tani w porównaniu z czym?


Na przykład w porównaniu z innym o zbliżonej powierzchni. 
Co jest drogiego w jego konstrukcji? Wydawał mi się stosunkowo prosty i łatwy budowie. 
Mówiąc, pisząc o kwocie 250 000pln myślę o przeznaczeniu takiej kwoty tylko na budowę i wykończenie domu. Nie wliczam w tą kwotę zakupu działki, ogrodzenia, ogrodu, podjazdu itd, ale wliczam jakieś tam urządzenie go.

----------


## Elfir

w porównaniu z innymi o powierzchni 160 m2?
Ja dom piętrowy, prosty o takiej powierzchni zbudowałam do deweloperskiego za 280 tyś. (wszytsko ekipami). Ale ja mam mniejszy dach, mniejsze fundamenty, za to dodatkowy strop. 

Przy standardowej stawce 2 tyś/m2 wychodzi 320 tyś i to jest cena realna. Co zaoszczędzisz, to twoje.

Natomiast w porównaniu z prostymi domkami o niewielkiej powierzchni na pewno wyjdzie drożej.

----------


## dawiddur

> w porównaniu z innymi o powierzchni *160 m2*?


Dlaczego piszesz o 160m2? Przecież ten dom ma ich 122m2 (powierzchnia całkowita). Nie widziałem jeszcze, aby ktoś wyliczał koszt budowy na podstawie powierzchni zabudowy! Tym sposobem dom z użytkowym poddaszem o podobnej powierzchni użytkowej będzie miał dużo mniejszą powierzchnię zabudowy.

----------


## Elfir

Nie liczy się pow. zabudowy tylko powierzchnia CAŁKOWITA (nie użytkowa). A całkowita to 156 m2

----------


## KraSeb87

Witam wszystkich  Jestem nowy na tym forum i nie wiem czy dobrze trafię z pytaniem. Posiadam działkę z uzbrojeniem ( woda ,gaz, prąd , kanalizacja) w powiecie sławieńskim .Chcę wybudować tam mały domek .Projekt który posiadam nazywa się Sonia B paliwo stałe z wykuszem .Starałem się dobrać projekt do moich potrzeb i warunków finansowych. Mam zamiar wybudować ten domek za 310 tys zł ponieważ na taki kredyt mogę sobie maxksymalnie pozwolić aby później godnie żyć  Jeśli chodzi o etap budowy to na 100 % będę potrzebował ekip do fundamentów ,ścian, stropu i zadaszenia , czyli SSO .Resztę mam zamiar rzeźbić z rodziną ( teść posiada spore doświadczenie jeżeli chodzi o wykończenia domów) Według kosztorysu jaki otrzymałem do projektu domu ten dom można wykonać za 220 tys bez instalacji z robociznami . Zastanawiam się czy ten kosztorys w znacznym stopniu nie ukrywa pewnych wydatków .Bardzo proszę kogoś kto posiada już jakieś doświadczenie o odpowiedz na moje pytanie  Czy dam radę postawić ten dom za 310 tys .Jesli potrzebne jakieś dodatkowe informacje co do mojego pytania chętnie dopiszę co trzeba

Sam mogę zrobić :

Położenie kafelki
Położenie panele
Elewacja
Ocieplenia podłóg 
Ogrodzenie
malowanie
Instalacja elektryczna
Ocieplenie dachu wełną

Czy ktoś mi coś może podpowiedzieć  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

zadałeś już to pytanie w tym wątku 17 wrzesnia

----------


## Andrzej.K

da sie ze spokojem lecz wszystko zależy od projektu.
Jeżeli mieszkanie pokryje koszt działki + uzbrojenia w (woda, prąd) ,  to za 250 tyś  możesz wybudować na igłę Dom 120/150m2 wszystko zależy od projektu, Taniej iść w górę niż budować w parterze , większość gotowych projektów ,jest zrąbana, I Zwiększa koszta budowy poprzez zastosowanie monolitycznych stropów ( bo nie trzeba przeliczać)  łazienki po rożnych stronach budynku , zwiększa koszt instalacji. itd itd. Czasem warto podnieść mury zmniejszyć dach ,i wyjdzie taniej. ważne są WZ lub PZ  jak i dobór działki. ... zapraszam na priv  :bye:

----------


## Groszek80

> większość gotowych projektów ,jest zrąbana, I Zwiększa koszta budowy poprzez zastosowanie monolitycznych stropów


No bo projektanci też lubią ułatwiać sobie życie  :smile:  Na monolicie mają dowolność w stawianiu ścianek działowych na piętrach, a na gęstożebrówce trzeba się stosować do wymogów konstrukcyjnych. Najtaniej samodzielnie zaprojektować sobie dom i potem go jeszcze wykonć. To nie jest niemożliwe - przykłady z forum Muratora to pokazują  :smile:  Co do stropów to też trzeba wiedzieć, że sporym kosztem zawsze jest tutaj wykonawstwo... Dlatego lepiej postawić na coś, co można zrobić samemu według instrukcji od producenta - choćby pustaki stropowe Porotherm czy inne terivy.

----------


## sylwekr

A co myślicie o takim projekcie:
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/kr_texas.htm
Na wiosnę ruszam z budową podobnego domu. Jednak trochę będzie zmian, nie będzie murków wystających ponad dach, strop monolit, budynek szerszy o 0,5 m, dach podniesiony do 30 stopni, a  na dachu blachodachówka, ale pełne deskowanie, ściany nośne beton komórkowy, działówki silka. Wykończenie bez wodotrysków, ale dobrze ocieplony, wentylacja mechaniczna, ogrzewanie....koncepcje zmieniały się (pompa ciepła, prąd w ostateczności ekogroszek). Budowa, podejrzewam, że 90 % sam, prawdopodobnie samnie wezmę się za więźbę , wylewki, tynki i hydraulikę, ale tylko kotłownię, resztę sam rozprowadzę. Nie mam górnego limitu, będzie jakiś niewielki kredyt już mam nadzieję, że na wykończenia, jeśli miałby być większy niż niewielki sprzedam mieszkanie. Z jakim realnym kosztem mam się liczyć, aby nie przeliczyć się  :Smile: . Działkę już mam (ogrodzoną), media w trakcie podłączania, projekt budynku już jest, na resztę zakładam 200-250 tys .... realnie ???

----------


## Elfir

za dużo zmieniłeś by wyrokować

----------


## Andrzej.K

Na ten co pokazałeś można by wydać 150 tys i mieszkać, pomijając koszta mediów bo mogą  być rożne i tak samo pomijając wodę na działce i inne przeszkody geologiczne.
Jak monolit i deskowanie to ważne by wykorzystać deski ze stropu do dachu ,, gestozebrowy  na gotowo na tan domek to jakieś 14 tyś zł  Pamjętyaj że stal jest droga

----------


## sylwekr

> Na ten co pokazałeś można by wydać 150 tys i mieszkać, pomijając koszta mediów bo mogą  być rożne i tak samo pomijając wodę na działce i inne przeszkody geologiczne.
> Jak monolit i deskowanie to ważne by wykorzystać deski ze stropu do dachu ,, gestozebrowy  na gotowo na tan domek to jakieś 14 tyś zł  Pamjętyaj że stal jest droga


Tak optymistycznie nie podchodzę, ale miło by było w takim koszcie zamknąć się. Z mediami nie będzie problemu: z prądem akurat trafiłem na jakąś promocję u mnie w zakładzie energetycznym i prąd będzie podłączony jeszcze w tym roku (koszt niecałe 600zł), woda idzie przy działce też nie będzie wysokiego kosztu podłaczenia, gazu i kanalizy nie ma, będę robił POŚ-a (żwir na drenaż rozsączający już mam przywieziony). Co do wód gruntowych to wykopałem dziurę na 1,5 m i wstawiłem tam pionowo rure - jak na razie woda nie pojawiała się. Na początku trochę zastanawiałem się nad Terivą, ale trochę czytałem o problemie z klawiszowaniem i dodatkowo projektant potwierdził że u siebie miał ten sam problem i będzie monolit, a deski z szalowania i tak wykorzystam na dach, więc parę m3 desek nie podniesie kosztu stropu.

----------


## Elfir

klawiszuje tylko źle ulożona Teriva  :big grin:

----------


## sylwekr

> klawiszuje tylko źle ulożona Teriva


No zapewne. Jak by klawiszowała przy prawidłowym wykonaniu to ten system by nie zyskał takiej popularności. Ja decyzję odnośnie stropu podjąłem - monolit.

----------


## Andrzej.K

teriva klawi szuje jak się żebra rozdzielczego nie da , 

ZR to 2 pręty  np 16 i jest ok , 
Mam 2 terivy na domu i jedna na garażu 
Jak dasz żebro co 7 gar to będzie wszystko ok . A 150 tys na 120 m2 to nie optymizm tylko normalna cena jak dużo robisz sam pomijając SSO 
tam niech robią  ci co si nie meczą  :cool: 
Optymizm to 100 tys

----------


## Elfir

Pisałam o Terivie nie po to by namawiać i nawracać "na jedyne słuszne", tylko po to by sprostować głupi mit. 
Każdy system ma swoje wady i zalety. W przypadku monolitu nie ma tak wielu ograniczeń w układzie ścian, jak to ma miejsce w Terivie.

----------


## Andrzej.K

w terivie tez nie ma ograniczeń można dołożyć belkę i stawiać ścianę na tej belce  :stir the pot:

----------


## Elfir

chyba są ograniczenia w rozpiętości.
Poza tym monolit nie wymaga chyba lawirowania podporami przy schodach na piętro.

----------


## Andrzej.K

podciągi to poprawią lecz wtedy konieczność slupów, ale w domku 120m2 ciężko szukać rozpiętości.

----------


## stefan_max

Witajcie!
Świerzy jestem, choć już sporo czasu zgłębiam różne wątki. A im więcej czytam, tym jestem głupszy.
Wymyśliliśmy sobie z żoną taki projekt: http://z500.pl/projekt/666/Z297,piet...ne-ogolne.html
Ze sporymi zmianami, bo likwidacja balkonu (tylko małe zadaszenie przed wejściem), zamiast wysokich przeszkleń zwykłe okna, jedne dwuskrzydłowe drzwi tarasowe, w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym zamiast drzwi okno. Na dole brak łazienki, tylko w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym toaleta (jeden pion z łazienką) i tam też pralnia. Do tego likwidujemy kominek i komin w ogóle.
Płyta fundamentowa (może grzewcza), a na pewno podłogówka z pompą ciepła lub na prąd. Ściany jeszcze nie wiem, bo biorę pod uwagę całe spektrum rozwiązań.Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem.
Mamy wąską działkę, bo 15 metrów. O długość się nie martwię, bo ma nieco ponad 100m. 
SSZ na pewno zlecę do zrobienia. We własnym zakresie mogę zrobić instalacje i wykończeniówkę. Początkowo nie planuję grodzić, ale postawię wiatę na samochód z domkiem gospodarczym.
Myślicie, że dam radę się zmieścić?

----------


## pollo_loco

> Pisałam o Terivie nie po to by namawiać i nawracać "na jedyne słuszne", tylko po to by sprostować głupi mit. 
> Każdy system ma swoje wady i zalety. W przypadku monolitu nie ma tak wielu ograniczeń w układzie ścian, jak to ma miejsce w Terivie.


W stropach gęstożebrowych też tych ograniczeń nie ma tak wiele. Szczególnie jeśli mówimy o domku o pow. do 150 m2, gdzie z reguły ilość podciągów można zmniejszyć do minimum albo w ogóle z nich zrezygnować. Natomiast minusy monolitu to przede wszystkim ciężkie wykonawstwo, konieczność robienia pełnego deskowania i lania betonu z gruszki (na którą trzeba z reguły trochę poczekać...). U mnie był kładziony strop Porotherm i jedyna "trudność" to wykonanie zbrojenia żeber rozdzielczych. Ale to i tak robota na pół dnia  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Hej mam pytanie do tych którzy jakos ogarniaja ten temat jakie beda koszta wykonczenia domu z umeblowaniem ociepleniem i elewacja,wiem ze kazdy ma inne wymagania ale chodzi mi o sredni standard ,mamy postawiony dom w surowym stanie zamknietym- dach,okna,drzwi, nie ma podłóg wylanych dodam ze chce podłogi na parterze ogrzewane i nie mamy piwnicy,sciany surowe, dach nie ocieplony! Dom ma jakieś 140m nie wiem dokladnie bo był powekszany a wymiary projektu orginalnalnego to 121,40m ; Jakie beda mniej więcej koszta zakonczenia budowy od......do.......!
Dzięki i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

> Jakie beda mniej więcej koszta zakonczenia budowy od......do.......!


Skoro pytasz "mniej więcej", to od 150 do 200 tys. w "niskim standardzie".
Średni standard, to pojęcie dosyć szerokie. Ja też chciałam zrobić wszystko w "średnim" standardzie i wyszło ponad 200 tys., niestety.
Zresztą nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "średni standard". Albo lecisz całkiem po kosztach (mam na myśli wykonawców i materiały po niskim standardzie), albo normalnie i wtedy jest to już "wyższy standard".

----------


## Nefer

Z meblami? 3500 za metr na gotowo.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Witajcie!
> Świerzy jestem, choć już sporo czasu zgłębiam różne wątki. A im więcej czytam, tym jestem głupszy.
> Wymyśliliśmy sobie z żoną taki projekt: http://z500.pl/projekt/666/Z297,piet...ne-ogolne.html
> Ze sporymi zmianami, bo likwidacja balkonu (tylko małe zadaszenie przed wejściem), zamiast wysokich przeszkleń zwykłe okna, jedne dwuskrzydłowe drzwi tarasowe, w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym zamiast drzwi okno. Na dole brak łazienki, tylko w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym toaleta (jeden pion z łazienką) i tam też pralnia. Do tego likwidujemy kominek i komin w ogóle.
> Płyta fundamentowa (może grzewcza), a na pewno podłogówka z pompą ciepła lub na prąd. Ściany jeszcze nie wiem, bo biorę pod uwagę całe spektrum rozwiązań.Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem.
> Mamy wąską działkę, bo 15 metrów. O długość się nie martwię, bo ma nieco ponad 100m. 
> SSZ na pewno zlecę do zrobienia. We własnym zakresie mogę zrobić instalacje i wykończeniówkę. Początkowo nie planuję grodzić, ale postawię wiatę na samochód z domkiem gospodarczym.
> Myślicie, że dam radę się zmieścić?


 Jak masz WZ lub Zag. przestrzenne , to znasz linie zabudowy, następnie polecam wpierw od ułożenia mebli  kuchni i takie tam a następne dorysowanie ścian. Jeżeli  ogarniasz temat i wiesz jak chcesz mieszkać to mam architekta indywidualny do 300 m2 4000 zł zapraszam  jak zainteresowany  to zapraszam na priv , ja w ten sposób zrobiłem  :wiggle:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> A co
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/kr_texas.htm
> . Wykończenie bez wodotrysków, ale dobrze ocieplony, wentylacja mechaniczna, ogrzewanie....koncepcje zmieniały się (pompa ciepła, prąd .... realnie ???


Bez wodotrysków.... same tanie rozwiązania ...

----------


## [email protected]

Stanowska-Dziękuje za odpowiedz tak to ciężko opisać jesli chodzi o średni standard  :wink:  temat rzeka itd.
Trzymajcie kciuki aby sie udało abysmy ruszyli dalej aby moj kochany maznie sprzedał domu  :sad:

----------


## HieronimDWed

Witam serdecznie,
Mamy działkę budowlaną i powoli zaczynamy zastanawiać się co na niej wybudować. Podobają się nam domy drewniane, takie z pełnych pni. Niestety w miejcowości gdzie mamy działkę nie widzieliśmy ani jednego takiego domku. 
Czy dom drewniany można wybudować wszędzie?
Pozdrawiam, Anna

----------


## Elfir

> Czy dom drewniany można wybudować wszędzie?


Tak.

Nie ma ich za wiele, bo na pewno nie mieszczą się w 250 tyś  :smile: 
Pełne bale to jeden z najdroższych systemów budowania.

Poza tym i tak trzeba ocieplać, bo nie spełnia wymogów cieplnych.

----------


## xajrips

nie ma takiej opcji by za te pieniadze dom zbudowac , nawet jak odwalisz fuszerke

----------


## komfortowypawel

Witam wszystkich, 
Może ktoś budował projekt komfortowy 3 z MG projekt i mogłby przybliżyć koszty SSO, SSZ oraz na gotowo-jesli budowa się skończyła. PS. wyliczenia mogą być także z konfortowego 1 lub 2 też dadzą mi obraz na co się porywam .
Ewentualnie opinię kogoś kto się orientuję ile taki dom może kosztować,(bo nie wiem jak mam sie odnieść do kosztorysu podanego przez MG projekt) działkę juz mam, ale pracy sam za dużo w to nie włożę bo nie mam takich umiejętności
Proszę o wszelkie opinie co myślicie o tym projekcie i o kosztach. 
Bardzo DZIĘKUJĘ już z góry, 

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/komfortowy-3

paweł

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam wszystkich, 
> Może ktoś budował projekt komfortowy 3 z MG projekt i mogłby przybliżyć koszty SSO, SSZ oraz na gotowo-jesli budowa się skończyła. PS. wyliczenia mogą być także z konfortowego 1 lub 2 też dadzą mi obraz na co się porywam .
> Ewentualnie opinię kogoś kto się orientuję ile taki dom może kosztować,(bo nie wiem jak mam sie odnieść do kosztorysu podanego przez MG projekt) działkę juz mam, ale pracy sam za dużo w to nie włożę bo nie mam takich umiejętności
> Proszę o wszelkie opinie co myślicie o tym projekcie i o kosztach. 
> Bardzo DZIĘKUJĘ już z góry, 
> 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/komfortowy-3
> 
> paweł


Jeśli prac własnych w to nie włożysz to licz dom do zamieszkania i uzytkowania czyli wszelkie podjazdy,tarasy i ogrodzenia ok.400-450tys.zł

----------


## dawiddur

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą przy czym podałbym tu widełki 400 - 500 tyś. zł za standard przeciętny/ rozsądny za dom do zamieszkania z meblami.

----------


## komfortowypawel

WItam, 
Dziękuję Arturo72 oraz dawiddur za odniesienie sie do mojego pytania, uspokoiliście mnie troszeczkę ponieważ kalkulator budowlany http://kb.pl/budowa/parterowy-bez-pi...bb3b0b732d00e/ troszkę mnie przeraził...  :smile:  oczywiście kwota która sie tam pojawia jest bez wykończenia i mebli a to przerosło by mnie całkowicie. Jeśli ktoś jeszcze orientuję sie w kosztach takiej inwestycji będę bardzo wdzięczny za opinie. 
Pozdrawiam 
Paweł

----------


## grend

Ja buduję dom za 140 tysiecy ..... - i zastanawiam się co bym musiał robić aby wydać 400 tysiecy

----------


## pawel.kozlowski

> Ja buduję dom za 140 tysiecy ..... - i zastanawiam się co bym musiał robić aby wydać 400 tysiecy


Pokażesz kosztorys?

----------


## grend

> Pokażesz kosztorys?


... a co ma kosztorys do realnych cen budowy ??? Bo nie widzę zwiazku

----------


## sylwekr

> ... a co ma kosztorys do realnych cen budowy ??? Bo nie widzę zwiazku


Oj, bardzo duży.... Możliwe, ze wybudujesz dom za 140 tys, tylko jakiej wielkości, z jakich materiałów, jakie ogrzewanie, jakie ocieplenie, jakie wykończenie itp...

----------


## semcio

> Oj, bardzo duży.... Możliwe, ze wybudujesz dom za 140 tys, tylko jakiej wielkości, z jakich materiałów, jakie ogrzewanie, jakie ocieplenie, jakie wykończenie itp...


Ja tam śmiem twierdzić, że budowa domu większego niż mieszkanie (~80m2) I zgodnego z polskim prawem nie ma szans wygenerować tak niskich kosztów. Bardzo chętnie dowiem się, jak kolega *grend* dokonał rzeczy wg mnie niemożliwej. No chyba, że to domek letniskowy, to wtedy nawet nie musi być ocieplony (a raczej spełniać pewnych kryteriów energooszczędności), nie musi mieć kanalizacji, przyłącza wody, szczegółowego projektu...

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja buduję dom za 140 tysiecy ..... - i zastanawiam się co bym musiał robić aby wydać 400 tysiecy


He he też mnie zaciekawiło to stwierdzenie.  :wink:  Czekam z niecierpliwością aż kolega się pochwali szczegółami.

----------


## Kejt_R

> He he też mnie zaciekawiło to stwierdzenie.  Czekam z niecierpliwością aż kolega się pochwali szczegółami.


Kolega sobie w kulki przycina  :wink:

----------


## grend

... to jest bardzo proste - nie dać się nabierać na marketingowy bełkot oraz nie robic domu pod pokazanie swojego EGO - mam nadzieje ze nie było za ostro. Wszystko mozna znależć u samorobów. 
JA też jestem ciekawy na co można wydać 400 tysiecy pln - moze ktos przedstawi jakies wyliczenia abym uwierzył że mozna

----------


## EZS

> ... to jest bardzo proste - nie dać się nabierać na marketingowy bełkot oraz nie robic domu pod pokazanie swojego EGO - mam nadzieje ze nie było za ostro. Wszystko mozna znależć u samorobów. 
> JA też jestem ciekawy na co można wydać 400 tysiecy pln - moze ktos przedstawi jakies wyliczenia abym uwierzył że mozna


koszt budowy mam w dzienniku. 
Załóż też dziennik, będziemy kibicować. 
Bo tak z powietrza to sobie można każdą sumę rzucić.

----------


## kamil2k3

Wydać 400 tyś to można lekką ręką wiadomo, ale popieram aby dom budować pod siebie nie pod EGO choć jeśli ktoś ma kasę i chce to pokazać to czemu nie wolny kraj w końcu, podobają mi się takie nowoczesne wielkie wille, ale co z tego Bugatti też mi się podoba a nie będę nigdy miał ani jednego ani drugiego  :big tongue: 

Co do linka do dziennika nie mój ale jest to poniekąd dla mnie inspiracja więc pozwolę sobie przytoczyć dowód na to, że można się tanio wybudować.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-i-chyba-tanio

----------


## Nefer

Jakaś obsesja z tym ego. Rzadko sie zdarza, żeby ktoś pisał, że mały dom to wstyd. Ale jużjak ktoś zbuduje duży dom to ego, dla sąsiadów,. popisać się .... Nie każdy też ma obsesję na "tanie budowanie". I nie każdy ma komfort budowania własnymi rękami. Komfort i ochotę.
Może warto nie mierzyć innych swoją miarą. 
Od kosztów jest kosztorys, excel i parę innych narzędzi. To nie jest rocket science, serio.

----------


## EZS

> Wydać 400 tyś to można lekką ręką wiadomo, ale popieram aby dom budować pod siebie nie pod EGO choć jeśli ktoś ma kasę i chce to pokazać to czemu nie wolny kraj w końcu, podobają mi się takie nowoczesne wielkie wille, ale co z tego Bugatti też mi się podoba a nie będę nigdy miał ani jednego ani drugiego 
> 
> Co do linka do dziennika nie mój ale jest to poniekąd dla mnie inspiracja więc pozwolę sobie przytoczyć dowód na to, że można się tanio wybudować.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-i-chyba-tanio


owszem, ja o tym mówię tu od kilku lat. Ale właśnie taki projekt i z takimi założeniami. Też miałam kolegę (koleżeństwo na bazie wspólnego murarza), który wybudował dom za 100 tyś zł. Zresztą powierzchniowo ponad 100 m2. Więc oczywiście, że się da. 

Jednak pewne nowinki czasem się opłaca dołożyć, szczególnie jeżeli ktoś nie planuje żyć w tym domu "do śmierci". Dom z nowinkami jest łatwiej sprzedawalny, lub inaczej - dom bez nowinek jest sprzedawalny trudniej / taniej. Stoi taki obok mnie. Nowy dom ale... ściany nie ocieplone bo porotherm. Minimum. Teraz już raczej się ociepla. Kominek na dole ale bez rozprowadzenia. Szkoda. Jesienią/ wiosną można oszczędzić gaz. Wentylacja grawitacyjna. Ba, też mam taką, ale przy kupnie bym już wybrzydzała, że nie ma mechanicznej... żeby cenę zbić. ITD  :smile:

----------


## Krysiek89

co najwyżej mały domek letniskowy sobie możesz za to postawić.... wydaje mi się że bezpieczna kwota to 400 000zł

----------


## grend

> Jakaś obsesja z tym ego. Rzadko sie zdarza, żeby ktoś pisał, że mały dom to wstyd. Ale jużjak ktoś zbuduje duży dom to ego, dla sąsiadów,. popisać się .... Nie każdy też ma obsesję na "tanie budowanie". I nie każdy ma komfort budowania własnymi rękami. Komfort i ochotę.
> Może warto nie mierzyć innych swoją miarą. 
> Od kosztów jest kosztorys, excel i parę innych narzędzi. To nie jest rocket science, serio.



Nefer ty nawet nie rozumiesz sensu mojej wypowiedzi. Przykład z odsłonietą posadzką anhydrytową jakoś nie mogłaś zrozumieć. Koszty budowy domu polegaja na tym ze budujesz dom 100metrów to koszty wynoszą 300tysiecy, jak 150 metrów to koszty 450 tysiecy ???? Gdzie ja napisalem że mały dom to wstyd a duzy to ego ??? Nie rozumiesz i wymyslasz jakies bzdurne teorie....

... ale jaka wersję kosztorysów mam przyjmować ??? Tą za robociznę SSO za 60 tysiecy czy tą za ?Henia za 20 tysiecy. Czy moze mam brać pod uwagę w kosztorysach materiały gdzie handlowcy opłacają swoje produkty ????

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer ty nawet nie rozumiesz sensu mojej wypowiedzi. Przykład z odsłonietą posadzką anhydrytową jakoś nie mogłaś zrozumieć. Koszty budowy domu polegaja na tym ze budujesz dom 100metrów to koszty wynoszą 300tysiecy, jak 150 metrów to koszty 450 tysiecy ???? Gdzie ja napisalem że mały dom to wstyd a duzy to ego ??? Nie rozumiesz i wymyslasz jakies bzdurne teorie....
> 
> ... ale jaka wersję kosztorysów mam przyjmować ??? Tą za robociznę SSO za 60 tysiecy czy tą za ?Henia za 20 tysiecy. Czy moze mam brać pod uwagę w kosztorysach materiały gdzie handlowcy opłacają swoje produkty ????


Porządny kosztorys jest przygotowywany na podstawie danych z Sekocenbudu. Tak przynajmniej powinien być przygotowany. Po jego otrzymaniu możesz siąść na słuchawie i sobie ponegcjować co chcesz  :smile:  I materiały i robociznę. Możesz też zrobić sam całą robotę - będzie prawie darmo. Możesz również wypalić cegły i ukręcić w garażu klej do płytek - będzie jeszcze taniej  :smile: 

Nigdzie nie napisałeś, że mały dom to wstyd. Nikt tego nie pisze, bo to głupie. Tak samo głupie jak pisanie, że duży dom to robienie sobie dobrze lub poprawianie ego. Ja wiem, że czytanie ze zrozumieniem to trudna rzecz, więc po prostu tłumaczę - nie traktuj tego jako atak. Staram się być uprzejma, choć kompletnie na to nie zasługujesz  :smile:  Miłego dnia  :smile:

----------


## grend

Nefer nie napisalem ze mały dom to wstyd ... i nie napisalem ze duzy to ego - BO TAK NIE UWAŻAM - TY Nefer natomiast nic nie rozumiesz i tworzysz jakies teorie jak nazwijmy to "kula w płot", ale to tylko swiadczy o twoim toku rozumowania. Przeczytaj co napisalem i pomysl ... proszę  :smile: 

PS nie muszę mieć jakiś abstrakcyjnych  kosztorysów bo sam wiem jak realnie cenowo to wszystko wygląda

----------


## Nefer

> ... to jest bardzo proste - nie dać się nabierać na marketingowy bełkot oraz nie robic domu pod pokazanie swojego EGO - mam nadzieje ze nie było za ostro.


Dla mnie EOT.

----------


## Kejt_R

Można i mieszkać w kartonie po kompie  :wink:  Tanio i pro eko  :big grin:

----------


## semcio

> PS nie muszę mieć jakiś abstrakcyjnych  kosztorysów bo sam wiem jak realnie cenowo to wszystko wygląda


A możesz się podzielić chociaż założeniami? Rozumiem, że większość prac wykonasz sam, ale poprostu jestem ciekawy jakiego typu materiały/technologie zamierzasz zastosować, że wyjdzie Ci to tak tanio? Jakie fundamenty, z czego ściany, elewacja/ocieplenie, dach/pokrycie, instalacje, jakie CO itd? Czy budując dom w tak oszczędny sposób w jakiś sposób tracisz na komforcie? Czy dom będzie posiadał jakiś standard energetyczny i czy przez zastosowanie tańszych (?) materiałów nie zwiększy się drastycznie koszt utrzymania takiego budynku? 

Ja jestem ciekawy jaką masz koncepcję, bo pomimo, że nie widzę możliwości postawienia domu za te pieniądze dopuszczam prawdopodobieństwo, że to kwestia złego mojego podejścia.

----------


## EZS

Tam wyżej miałeś link do Front42.. 
Uwierz, da się. Widziałam na własne oczy, więc wiem. Da się nawet w przyzwoitym standardzie energetycznym. Ale rzadko kogo stać jest na taki reżim i tyle ograniczeń. Najważniejsze założenia takiego domu to: dach dwuspadowy, brak strychu, brak stropu, lekkie pokrycie i więźba zbita z desek, ściany nośne tylko na obwodzie, wszystkie przyłącza wod-kan w jednym punkcie (blisko siebie łazienka, kuchnia), brak dużych przeszkleń (kosztują), brak kominów. Wychodzi z tego tania stodółka. Za nadwyżki możesz zrobić daszek nad wejściem  :roll eyes:

----------


## grend

> A możesz się podzielić chociaż założeniami? Rozumiem, że większość prac wykonasz sam, ale poprostu jestem ciekawy jakiego typu materiały/technologie zamierzasz zastosować, że wyjdzie Ci to tak tanio? Jakie fundamenty, z czego ściany, elewacja/ocieplenie, dach/pokrycie, instalacje, jakie CO itd? Czy budując dom w tak oszczędny sposób w jakiś sposób tracisz na komforcie? Czy dom będzie posiadał jakiś standard energetyczny i czy przez zastosowanie tańszych (?) materiałów nie zwiększy się drastycznie koszt utrzymania takiego budynku? 
> 
> Ja jestem ciekawy jaką masz koncepcję, bo pomimo, że nie widzę możliwości postawienia domu za te pieniądze dopuszczam prawdopodobieństwo, że to kwestia złego mojego podejścia.


poszukaj wśród samorobów

----------


## grend

> Tam wyżej miałeś link do Front42.. 
> Uwierz, da się. Widziałam na własne oczy, więc wiem. Da się nawet w przyzwoitym standardzie energetycznym. Ale rzadko kogo stać jest na taki reżim i tyle ograniczeń. Najważniejsze założenia takiego domu to: dach dwuspadowy, brak strychu, brak stropu, lekkie pokrycie i więźba zbita z desek, ściany nośne tylko na obwodzie, wszystkie przyłącza wod-kan w jednym punkcie (blisko siebie łazienka, kuchnia), brak dużych przeszkleń (kosztują), brak kominów. Wychodzi z tego tania stodółka. Za nadwyżki możesz zrobić daszek nad wejściem


duża rozbieżność w wykonawstwie ale ogólne założenie stodoła - prawidłowo, ale ja bym dodał energoeszczedna ergonomiczna stodoła

----------


## semcio

> poszukaj wśród samorobów


Nie o to chodzi, że nie wierzę, że się da. Dziennik NetBeta przeczytałem jako lecture obowiązkową na tym forum. Podobnie śledzę dzienniki innych samorobów. Zastanawia mnie poprostu podejście w tym wątku. Jest taki wątek na forum o tym, czy warto marzyć o domu za 200tyś. Generalnie większość wypowiedzi tam skłania się w kierunku "zapomnij". Dlatego zastanawiam się jakie są drogi do taniego domu.

Osobiście wybudowałem dom za sporo więcej niż kwota o której tu rozmawiamy, jednak miałem inny budżet i z pewnych założeń nie chciałem rezygnować. Dodam też, że nie żałuję swojego wyboru. Mam natomiast przyjaciela, który od lat podchodzi do budowy domu. Niestety nie ma funduszy, czy możliwości kredytowych na podejście standardowe. I dlatego staram się mu pomóc w zaplanowaniu tego przedsięwzięcia i osiągnięciu celu, jeśli tylko będzie to możliwe. Kolega dwóch lewych rąk nie ma, jest troche znajomych skłonnych do pomocy w razie potrzeby, tylko zaplanować to wszystko jakoś trzeba. Stąd moje pytania o założenia i ew. ograniczenia. Bardziej szczegółowe też byłyby dla mnie bardzo pomocne.

Potem jeszcze piszesz, że można taki dom wybudować w standardize energooszczędnego domu. Jak bardzo energooszczędnego? Czy znacie jakieś przykłady takiego samorobionego taniego domu, który miał policzone OZC, albo jeszcze lepiej - podane realne zużycie po budowie? Rozumiem, że w tej kwocie to raczej tylko ogrzewanie na paliwo stałe wchodzi w gre?

----------


## Nefer

Czytając dzienniki ludzi, ktorzy zbudowali domy za niewielkie pieniądze nauka jest jedna : musisz większość prac robić własnymi rękami (rodziny, przyjaciół). Ceny materiałów możesz wyszukać niskie - są tacy, którzy skupują końcówki po budowach etc . Ale robocizna  - samemu. Tu nie ma magii.  Coś za coś.
Teraz trzeba tylko policzyć co bardziej Ci się opłaca : budować wiele lat (weekendy i po pracy) czy rzucić robotę. Jeśli możesz wyjść z pracy o 16-17  to ok. Jeśli o 20.00 to można zapomnieć  :smile:  Trzeba też mierzyć siły na zamiary - nie święci garnki lepią, ale też jak ktoś nie ma smykałki do roboty czy po prostu zdrowia (bo to ciężka, fizyczna praca) to znów - magii nie ma. Te wszystkie aspekty trzeba wziąć pod uwagę.

----------


## grend

..tak jak Nefer pisze - magi nie ma praca własna która jednak nie polega na wykonaniu rzeczy prostych tylko jakoby trudnych i wycenianych przez fachowców. Dlatego ja np. nie murowałem scian nosnych ale robiłem więźbę schody wstawiałem okna instalacje elektryczną i teraz tynkuję. Do tego musi być zachowane pare szczegółów:
- stodoła najlepiej kwadratowa i koniecznie z wysokimi sciankami kolankowymi - raz że już przez to zyskujesz energooszczędność względem parterówki o tym samym metrażu to także nie wstawiasz okien dachowych
- okna racjonalne a nie bełkot marketingowy nieracjonalny ekonomicznie - bez "suwaków' i z moim własnym ciepłym montażem. 
jest duża róznica miedzy fachowcem który przyjeżdża i chce szybko zrobić i nie wracać w to miejsce niż samodzielna praca gdzie do tego samego tematu możesz podchodzić przez 5 dni w ciągu miesiąca. Najlepszym przykładem co dla mnie jest mistrzostwem swiata to jest wykonanie bloczków i od razu ocielenie - czyli fundowanie sobie basenu miedzy sciana fundamentowa a izolacja..
tani dom to:
-dobra dzialka - suchy piach a nie bagno
- tradycyjny fundament
-bez kominów
-bez okapu - + energooszczędność
-bez kominka
-bez rolet
-dach dwuspadowy
-energooszczędny dobrze zaizolowany i wtedy ogrzewanie pradem II taryfa
itd. itd.
wszystko opisuje ze szczegółami u samorobów

----------


## Bracianka

W 140 000zł może bym nie uwierzyła zbytnio, choć oczywiście wyjątki się zdarzają. Ale w 200 000zł to już uwierzyć mogę, myślę, że gdybyśmy mieli budować się drugi raz, wiedzielibyśmy to co wiemy teraz i wybrali parterówkę (wcale nie stodołę), to w okolicach 200 000zł byśmy się zmieścili. 

Pisząc o cenach budowy, mam wrażenie, że cały czas zapominacie o jednym: GDZIE SIĘ KTOŚ ZAMIERZA WYBUDOWAĆ - bo to wpływ na ceny ma kolosalny. I wcale nie chodzi mi o różnice w postaci: budowa na Śląsku a budowa na Pomorzu. Bardzo często różnice w cenach można zaobserwować już na przestrzeni kilkudziesięciu kilometrów. Z przykładu własnego, budowa na granicy województw lubelskiego, świętokrzyskiego i podkarpackiego. Ceny za kubik betonu b20 w 2013r. odpowiednio: 310zł, 290zł i 220zł. Dojazd na budowę z betonem to max. 60 km. Piszę o firmach o podobnym rozmiarze, w miarę ugruntowanej pozycji w okolicy i kupnie z fakturą. Wyjaśnicie to czymś? Wyszło na to, że jeden znajomy w lubelskim wziął beton z lubelskiego, bo mu się szukać nie chciało, a drugi w lubelskim wziął z podkarpackiego i był kilka dobrych stówek do przodu.

----------


## kubakuba

Pewnie wszystko można zrobić, pytanie właśnie o jakość pracy i późniejszy komfort użytkowania.

----------


## Bracianka

Akurat z własnych doświadczeń i z historii samorobów na tym forum raczej mi wynika, że jak ktoś robi sam dla siebie i nad wszystkim po kolei myśli i wszystko planuje, to jakość jest dużo wyższa, niż gdy dom budują "ekipy".

----------


## Slyder

i jeździć pytać. Mi jedni fachowcy za robociznę stanu surowego krzyknęli prawie 100 tysięcy (bardzo ładnie wszystko wyliczone np. dowiedziałem się, że przybicie łat na dachu (dwuspadowym dodam) kosztuje 3500 zł  :ohmy: ) Teraz porozumiałem się z budowlańcem, który za postawienie murów i fundamentów weźmie 13000 ze mną jako pomocnik. Już jakaś oszczędność się tworzy.

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

A czy da się postawić dom szkieletowy za 250 tys pod klucz?

----------


## Arturo72

> A czy da się postawić dom szkieletowy za 250 tys pod klucz?


Taki 70-80m2 byc moze ale bedzie ciezko.
Wbrew pozorom szkieleciak wyjdzie drozej niz murowany bo bedziesz zdany tylko na ekipe producenta a nie sadze ze sam sobie go poskladasz czy ktos fachowo sie tego podejmie.

----------


## R&K

> A czy da się postawić dom szkieletowy za 250 tys pod klucz?


da sie ejsli bardzo duzo lub niemal wszystko zrobisz sam - nielczac zakupu gotowych produktow / wyposazenia 
i nie 70-80 jak pisze Ci magig od PC - tylko 100m2 
za 2000 za 1m2 bez problemu da sie zbudowac dobry ciply dom w stanie deweloperskim 
za 50 tys po najmniejszej lini oporu wykonczysz go - oczywiscie standard i materialy wkonczenia i wyposazenia bedzie - niski

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

Ja już swój dom postawiłem (murowany). Spytałem z ciekawości bo wielokrotnie słyszałem opinie, że dom szkieletowy jest dużo tańszy. Co ciekawe, niektóre źródła podawały nawet 180-200 tys w wersji pod klucz i chciałem to po prostu zweryfikować.

----------


## magda5715

Witam, mam zakupiona działkę z mediami w drodze. Czy ten domek (http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-jak-...arazem-WAH1196)  da się wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego za 200 tys?
Dzięki za opinie

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

Jeżeli masz 100 tysięcy na wykończenie to tak.
Za tyle wybudujesz.
za 100 WYKONCZYSZ

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nas do wprowadznia "peklo" jakies 230 kawalkow. W tej cenie nie ma tylko gornej lazienki i garderoby - nie wyrobilismy sie z czasem. 
Zdecydowana wiekszosc wlasnymi rekoma, prosta bryla, prosta konstrukcja. 
Szczegoly w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## Kal_b_E

Proponuję policzyć sobie na specjalnym kalkulatorze - http://kb.pl/budowa/

Generalnie to zależy, ile zrobisz sam, jakiej jakości materiały wybierzesz i od miliona różnych rzeczy. Wszystkie ustalisz sobie na naszym kalkulatorze  :smile:

----------


## domza150tysiecy_pl

Policz sobie wszystko dokładnie, to jest jak najbardziej możliwe. Ważna jest organizacja pracy, strasznie ważna!
Jeśli dokładnie wszystko przeliczysz, zbadasz ceny materiałów itp itd to jest to bardzo realne, pod warunkiem, który nieraz ciężko utrzymać, mianowicie trzymanie się wytycznych i planu. 
Przydaje się rozwinięta wyobraźnia i zdolność przewidywania możliwie największej ilości zdarzań i sytuacji.

----------


## Slyder

czy mając 250.000 warto w ogóle rozważać wentylacje mechaniczną i grzanie pompą ciepła powietrze-woda. Mam projekt domu http://www.archdom.pl/hiacynt.htm. 100.000 uzbieranej gotówki (już niestety mniej, bo prace powoli idą do przodu) reszta to będzie kredyt i max 150.000. Teraz jestem na etapie bloczków fundamentowych więc niedługo decyzja czy stawiać kominy czy próbować zrobić własnymi siłami wentylacje. Ale już zgłupiałem czy to ma sens czy po prostu stawiąć jak najtańszym kosztem wszystko (czyli piec na ekogroszek, zwykłe kaloryfery i wentylacja grawitacyjna). Dodam tylko, że ogrzewanie podłogowe zakładałem ze szwagrem u niego u jego kolegi więc to też by było własnymi siłami robione.

----------


## stefan_ems

> czy mając 250.000 warto w ogóle rozważać wentylacje mechaniczną i grzanie pompą ciepła powietrze-woda. Mam projekt domu http://www.archdom.pl/hiacynt.htm. 100.000 uzbieranej gotówki (już niestety mniej, bo prace powoli idą do przodu) reszta to będzie kredyt i max 150.000. Teraz jestem na etapie bloczków fundamentowych więc niedługo decyzja czy stawiać kominy czy próbować zrobić własnymi siłami wentylacje. Ale już zgłupiałem czy to ma sens czy po prostu stawiąć jak najtańszym kosztem wszystko (czyli piec na ekogroszek, zwykłe kaloryfery i wentylacja grawitacyjna). Dodam tylko, że ogrzewanie podłogowe zakładałem ze szwagrem u niego u jego kolegi więc to też by było własnymi siłami robione.


Nie głupiej, tylko przemyśl sobie na spokojnie to wszystko i wypisz sobie wszystkie ZA i PRZECIW. Powtarzam - WSZYSTKIE.
Podejmiesz świadomą decyzje (ja wiem jaką, ale nie powiem  :tongue:  )

----------


## Arturo72

> czy mając 250.000 warto w ogóle rozważać wentylacje mechaniczną i grzanie pompą ciepła powietrze-woda. Mam projekt domu http://www.archdom.pl/hiacynt.htm. 100.000 uzbieranej gotówki (już niestety mniej, bo prace powoli idą do przodu) reszta to będzie kredyt i max 150.000. Teraz jestem na etapie bloczków fundamentowych więc niedługo decyzja czy stawiać kominy czy próbować zrobić własnymi siłami wentylacje. Ale już zgłupiałem czy to ma sens czy po prostu stawiąć jak najtańszym kosztem wszystko (czyli piec na ekogroszek, zwykłe kaloryfery i wentylacja grawitacyjna). Dodam tylko, że ogrzewanie podłogowe zakładałem ze szwagrem u niego u jego kolegi więc to też by było własnymi siłami robione.


Ekosyf,grzejniki scienne to nie jest najtańszym kosztem.
W cenie komina masz wentylację mechaniczną z reku,mnie wyniosła 5,5tys.zł z reku w cenie 4tys.zł,sam rozkładałem bo to bardzo prosta sprawa.

Co do pompy to przemyśl i policz,najtaniej wyjdzie ogrzewanie prądem z wodną podłogówką,masz mały dom,dobrze go zaizoluj i ciesz się ciepłem i niskimi rachunkami bez syfu w domu.

----------


## bowess

Pozdrawiam z wentylowanego mechanicznie domu zbudowanego za 200k. Do tego kocioł kondensacyjny.  :smile: 
Policz na chłodno, weź pod uwagę przyszłe koszty utrzymania, czas poświęcony na obsługę pieca. A gadanie "szczęśliwych" posiadaczy obsługowych kotłowni, zdziwionych pracowników hurtowni ("Wełna 20 cm na ściany? Nigdy czegoś takiego nie mieliśmy."), fachmanów z poprzedniej epoki puszczaj mimo uszu.

----------


## Slyder

tak będzie wentylacja mechaniczna a na pompę ciepła...to się okaże czy starczy kasy. Nawet jak założę śmieciucha to może zysków z wentylacji nie będzie ale mam dość wilgoci i zaduchu w domu. Dzxięi za pomoc

----------


## Arturo72

> tak będzie wentylacja mechaniczna a na pompę ciepła...to się okaże czy starczy kasy. Nawet jak założę śmieciucha to może zysków z wentylacji nie będzie ale mam dość wilgoci i zaduchu w domu. Dzxięi za pomoc


Ale czemu masz zakładać drogi ekosyf,który łącznie z kominem będzie kosztował w inwestycji ok.12tys.zł ?
Zacznij od wykonania OZC,potem zastanawiaj się nad ogrzewaniem.
Masz mały dom i bez dużych nakładów zejdziesz do zapotrzebowania 40kWh/m2/rok czyli na ogrzewanie zużyjesz ok.4000kWh.
I teraz licz,zamiast inwestycji 12tys.zł w ekosyf inwestujesz w Elterm za 2,5tys.zł i masz 9,5tys.zł w kieszeni a te 4000kWh przy Eltermie dadzą ok.1200zł za sezon grzewczy za ogrzewanie i ok.2100zl rocznie z cwu.
Po co ci drogi ekosyf ?

Druga opcja z pompą,po co ci inwestycja 12tys.zł w jakiś archaiczny ekosyf jak za ok.6-7tys.zl więcej masz pompę p-w która to przy powyższym zapotrzebowaniu da rachunki odpowiednio 400zł za ogrzewanie za sezon i 700zł za rok łącznie z cwu.

Gdzie i w którym miejscu korzystniejszy dla ciebie będzie ekosyf i dlaczego ?
I gdzie logika takiego myślenia ?

----------


## Slyder

> Ekosyf,grzejniki scienne to nie jest najtańszym kosztem.
> W cenie komina masz wentylację mechaniczną z reku,mnie wyniosła 5,5tys.zł z reku w cenie 4tys.zł,sam rozkładałem bo to bardzo prosta sprawa.
> 
> Co do pompy to przemyśl i policz,najtaniej wyjdzie ogrzewanie prądem z wodną podłogówką,masz mały dom,dobrze go zaizoluj i ciesz się ciepłem i niskimi rachunkami bez syfu w domu.


na jakich przewodach robiłeś. Aż mi się wierzyć nie chce, żę za 1,5 tys. zrobiłeś całą instalacje bez reku.Co do komina mam jeden wspólny komin dla pieca i kominka więc tutaj chyba nie będzie aż tak dużej oszczędności. Do tego dochodzi problem czy jeżeli w projekcie nie mam wentlacji mechanicznej to czy kominiarz podbije mi papiery.

Ps. znalazłem w dzienniku budowy z jakich przewodów robiłes   :smile:

----------


## hano77

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
Jestem na etapie załatwianie pozwolenia na budowę domu przy-przyjemnej-12-bis i znalazłem na necie dwa dzienniki budowy z kompletną wyceną .I tak w jednym jest około 250tyś a druga wycena około 280tyś za stan pod klucz!Wydaje mi się realne i jeśli się będzie trzymać konkretnych wytycznych to jest to możliwe.Ja postanowiłem się zamknąć w kwocie 300tyś tak dla bezpieczeństwa.Z resztą na necie dorwałem kilku blogowiczów którzy budują ten sam dom i wytyczne mają podobne,czyli kwota do 300tyś.

----------


## ci_d

250 tys... Pewnie można jeśli idziesz na ciągle kompromisy lub buduje deweloper.... Ale jeśli budujesz dla siebie i chcesz solidny dach, dobre okna solidne materiały to będzie bardzo bardzo trudno. Mi się nie udało a jeszcze nie koniec. Sam dach to jakieś 50 tys (ceramika, pełne deskowanie, więźba) 8 okien dachowych trzy szybowych z montażem to 24 tys, okna fasadowe trzy szybowe 16 tys, drzwi wejściowe 4 tys, ogrzewanie podłogowe cały dom mieszkalny 165 m2 materiał 28 tys, robocizna 11,5 tys, wełna rockwoll 2x15 cm w dach jakieś 8 tys, płyty i stelarze Knauf (nie liczyłem) ale koło 5 tys ( tu jeszcze folie, wkręty itp) styropian na podłogę eps100 170 zł za m3. Wylewka anhydryt 8.100 zł za 165 m. Rekuperator instalacja 8 tys, cętrala jakieś 7 tys, fundamenty juź nie pamiętam ale jakieś 10 tys, zasypka w fundamenty 225 ton!!! Aż mnie zatkało 4,2 tys, do tego cegły, cement, piasek, robocizna, styropian kleje siatki, setki metrów przewodów, skrzynka elektryczna z wyposarzeniem to pamiętam jakieś 2,5 tys, do tego dużo dużo innych rzeczy których nikt nie liczy. Brama garażowa 8 tys (5m), pękło juź napewno 250 tys a pozosta jeszcze przeszpachlować ściany i sufity na gotowo  ( jest tynk klasyczny), zrobić posadzkę w garażu (przemysłowa 150 zł za metr), taras, podjazdy, tynk zewnętrzny, podłogi, wykończenie schodów, malowanie, kocioł gazowy + przyłącze
Łatwiej będzie to osiągnąć jeśli zbudujesz dom bez: okien dachowych, pełnego deskowania dachu, bez piętra lub poddasza do zamieszkania itp.

Sory za chaos ale tak z głowy pisałem  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawko_

No to jeszcze jakieś 150 tys. zł.

----------


## ci_d

No i tyle by się zgadzało. Myślę że koło 400 tys się wyda niestety... 
Ale można oczywiście: zmniejszyć okapy w dachu (słabo wygląda ale będzie taniej, ja swoje wydłużyłem o prawie metr - doszło 34 m2), tańsze okna (zwłaszcza dachowe) tańsze drzw (są i takie za tysiaka), tańsza brama garażowa. Jestem z Wielkopolski gdzie króluje ceramika i na ściany i na dach a można taniej itp...
Ale jak się wgłębiać na to co na rynku, jaki są rozwiązania i materiały, to trudno decydować się na kompromisy... Co nie oznacza że się nie da  :wink:

----------


## martingg

co byście powiedzieli o tym projekcie ewentualnie bez garaży https://z500.pl/projekt/165/Z182,par...nym-stylu.html 250 tysi na stan developerski? sam budynek nie uwzględniam przyłączy itp

----------


## Robinson74

Ja bym sobie wybił z głowy takie koszty podawane tylko po to, żeby opylić projekt. 
A przyjadą i postawią ten stan deweloperski w takiej cenie i z solidnym wykonaniem?

----------


## martingg

Dlatego pytam o realia  :smile:

----------


## Darkat

> Dlatego pytam o realia


Przez firmę zewnętrzną na pewno nie. Jedynie praca własna plus materiały średniej półki, rozwiązania architektoniczne sprzyjające obniżeniu kosztów budowy. Ogrzewanie mało inwestycyjne, więc pewnie na prąd i kable. Bez garaży. Bez kominków. Dach bez pełnego deskowania. Wykończenie z blachy itp.

----------


## tkaczor123

> co byście powiedzieli o tym projekcie ewentualnie bez garaży https://z500.pl/projekt/165/Z182,par...nym-stylu.html 250 tysi na stan developerski? sam budynek nie uwzględniam przyłączy itp


250 tyś to tak na styk jeżeli masz już w ręku pozwolenie na budowę, dobre warunki gruntowe no i własna praca!.
Ja buduję dom 98m z użytkowym poddaszem, powierzchnia wszystkich podłóg 105m2, i do tej pory wydałem 170 tyś,
Tylko że codziennie po pracy jestem do 21 na budowie i prawie wszystko robię sam. W tamtym tygodniu miałem tydzień wolnego to pomalowałem ściany.  Materiały nie najtańsze nie najdroższe,  Na ściany poszła farba Beckers i Magnat na sufit Caparoll 3 ELF, mogłem tak jak inni moi znajomi pomalować duluxem, śnieżką byłoby taniej. Na samym malowaniu zaoszczędziłem ok 3000 zł.
Jeżeli nie masz smykałki do pracy i wszystko zlecisz firmie to ciężko będzie się zmieścić w podanej kwocie.

----------


## martingg

interesuje mnie stan devloperski  :smile:  wykończeniówkę mam za darmo  :wink:

----------


## Pod

uuu materiał spadł z TIRa przed twoją działką a wszystko zamontują wolontariusze z Ukrainy ?  :smile:

----------


## martingg

nie, ojciec ma firmę wykończeniową więc za robotę nie płacę, ceny mam lepsze niż w supermarketach więc tym się nie przejmuje  :wink:  teść elektryk dodatkowo.

----------


## m*kasia

Wypowiem się i ja...

Wraz z mężem wybudowaliśmy dom o wg projektu 
https://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proj...minik,568.html

I od momentu zakupu projektu, poprzez cała papierologię, wykorytowanie i utwardzenie 20m podjazdu tłuczniem, budowę, przyłącza prądu i wody oraz kanalizacji, podstawową wykończeniówkę kosztował nas on 230 tysięcy. Pracowaliśmy przez większość czasu we dwoje. Nie było łatwo, to fakt. Patrząc wstecz, chyba byśmy się drugi raz na to nie pisali, przynajmniej nie w najbliższym czasie. Dla poglądu mogę napisać, że stawiałam z mężem ściany, zrobiłam wszystkie strzemiona na zbrojenie i całkowicie sama zawiązałam strop. płytek nie kleiłam, ale je fugowałam, rozkładałam podłogówkę i układałam panele. malowałam większość ścian, kładłam tapetę.

Co zrobiliśmy sami:
- budowa bryły budynku, fundament z bloczków, bryła porotherm dryfix, ścianki działowe silka, 
- wszelkie instalacje wod kan prąd, ogrzewanie podłogowe, rekuperacja, 
- gładzie rigipsy, 
- malowanie, glazura. panele, 
- składanie mebli kuchennych, i wszelkich innych mebli także, 
- osadzanie drzwi wewnętrznych(porta, ościeznice regulowane),
- posadzka przemysłowa w garażu (po znajomości, bo mąż kiedyś to robił i koledzy pomagali), 
- schody z wykładziną dywanową, barierka dębowa do schodów wewnętrznych

Co zrobiono za nas:
- więźba dachowa i pokrycie dachu(dachówka ceramiczna tondach)
- ocieplenie poddasza pianą pur,
- instalacja pieca c.o.(sas slim 14kw) i zasobnika na wodę,
- tynki i wylewki 
- montaż okien(veka softline 3-szyby), bramy garażowej(Wiśniewski) i drzwi zewnętrznych (2x Wikęd)
- barierka zewnętrzna z profili stalowych
- ocieplenie budynku (20cm austrotherm), elewacja (tynk silikonowy kreisel) podbitka (blacha) i parapety zewnętrzne (blacha)
- przyłącza wody/prądu

Dom jest praktycznie wykończony i umeblowany(wiatrołap, salon, kuchnia, gabinet, sypialnia, garderoba, pralnia, wc na parterze i łazienka na poddaszu). Ze sprzętów kupowaliśmy jedynie płytę, okap i zmywarkę. Pozostałe sprzęty mamy  3-4 letnie, nie kwalifikowały się pod pilną wymianę. Dwa pokoje z których nie korzystamy są zrobione w wersji podstawowej czyli panele na podłogach i farba na ścianach bez mebli, bo jeszcze nie wiemy jakie będą potrzebne. Brakuje także rekuperatora. Standard ciut wyżej niż średni. koszt wszystkich płytek w domu na poziomie 40-50/m2. Nie ograniczaliśmy się jakoś bardzo w realizacji pomysłów, co jedynie szukaliśmy tańszych alternatyw idąc na rozsądny kompromis jakość/ cena. Na etapie budowy rzadko zaglądaliśmy do marketów, bazowaliśmy raczej na  hurtowniach i lokalnych sklepach, które niejednokrotnie mają dwa razy taniej niż casto czy obi. Dużo zakupów robionych internetowo.

Gdyby dobrze pokombinować i włożyć w całość jeszcze więcej pracy własnej i oszczędniej podejść do wykończeniówki, to myślę, że można obniżyć koszt, o mniej więcej 10-15 tysięcy. Budowa od wbicia łopaty do zamieszkania trwałą  2 lata i jeden miesiąc.

Oczywiście każdy ma swoje standardy i dla kogoś must have jest żyrandol za 600 zł,( mi wystarczą takie po 150), czy skórzany wypoczynek, ale jeżeli ktoś che się zmieścić w 250 tys musi się liczyć z tym, że nie każdą zachciankę da się spełnić bez ograniczeń. 

No i umówmy się... jesteśmy z kategorii ludzi, którzy nie budują jednego domu  na całe życie, budujemy dom na miarę naszych obecnych i najbliższych potrzeb, za 10 lat mogą się one zmienić i doskonale wiem, że nie będę bardzo przeżywać, że muszę się pożegnać z wypasioną kuchnią za 40 tysięcy (moja kosztowała 10 i też ma wysuwane szuflady, wysoką zabudowę i inne bajery)  :wink:  A skórzanego wypoczynku i tak nie mogłabym mieć przez wzgląd na zwierzaki  :wink:

----------


## cypryski

> nie, ojciec ma firmę wykończeniową więc za robotę nie płacę, ceny mam lepsze niż w supermarketach więc tym się nie przejmuje  teść elektryk dodatkowo.


Czyli Tata do wykończenia Twojego domu zatrudni swoje ekipy i nie zapłaci im za pracę? Chciałbym to jakoś skomentować, ale trudno mi znaleźć odpowiednie słowa...

----------


## e_gregor

A może zrobi to sam z pomocą autora? Mało to ludzi w Polsce którym teść/ojciec obskoczył całe wykończenie w domu własnymi rękoma?

----------


## martingg

> Czyli Tata do wykończenia Twojego domu zatrudni swoje ekipy i nie zapłaci im za pracę? Chciałbym to jakoś skomentować, ale trudno mi znaleźć odpowiednie słowa...


zrobimy to tak samo kiedy kupiłem obecne mieszkanie, wrzuciłem do niego granat z ojcem, wywaliliśmy ponad 3 tony gruzu łącznie z tynkami i zrobilismy je od nowa w 4 tygodnie czy 5  :wink:  we 2 to nie problem a kiedy jest stan developerski to pikuś, tutaj mielismy tak krzywe sciany ze szkoda gadać, plus wywalanie metalowych futryn z żelbetonu i spalenie wiertarki dewalta itp itd ... wykończenie to żaden problem, interesuje mnie tylko stan developerski mógłbym go pewnie zrobić również z ojcem ale nie mam zamiaru spędzać wieczorów na budowie i wykorzystywać jeszcze bardziej ojca  :wink:  ewentualnie możemy ocieplić we 2 bo to nie jest aż tak ciężka robota

obecne mieszkanie jest warte 250 tysi ~~ dodatkowo przez te 1-1,5 roku budowy bez większego problemu odłoże z 60-80 tysi na nieprzewidziane wydatki, nie lubie kredytów i nie mam zamiaru go brać  :smile:  ewentualnie pomysł nad kredytem i spłacenie go po budowie ze sprzedaży mieszkania

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Czyli Tata do wykończenia Twojego domu zatrudni swoje ekipy i nie zapłaci im za pracę? Chciałbym to jakoś skomentować, ale trudno mi znaleźć odpowiednie słowa...


Ale co tu komentować ? Dostanie prezent od taty i super. Fajnie, że ma rodzica, który może mu pomóc. A jak będą razem z ojcem wykańczać to też super.

----------


## cypryski

"ojciec ma firmę wykończeniową więc za robotę nie płacę" - zrozumiałem, że będzie pracować firma Taty, ale skoro to będziesz Ty z Tatą - to oczywiście wspieram duchowo i trzymam kciuki   :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

Stan SSO postawiłem za 68 tyś SSZ 80 reszta to wykończenie mnie pochłania, Więc z pomocą ekipy taty zmieścisz się spokojnie jeszcze na wakacje Tobie i rodzinie wystarczy.

----------


## Robinson74

To że Ty postawiłeś za tyle to nic nie znaczy dla niego. 
U mnie np. wykopy + hydroizolacja będą kosztować tyle ile u Ciebie SSO. A stan zerowy (nie surowy!) 2 razy tyle co u Ciebie SSO. 
Nie da się tak łatwo przyrównać różnych warunków gruntowych, różnych kosztów robocizny (być może znaczne są różnice zakresu robót) i różnych materiałów, które będą zastosowane.

----------


## tkaczor123

Napisałem na początku postów ze zakładamy dobre warunki gruntowe no i praca własna. 
Kumpel budował dom i za robociznę SSO zapłacił 65 tyś czyli tyle ile ja za SSO ale on tylko przyjeżdżał na budowę i pokazywał palcem.
Dom 160m plus garaż.Jakie masz rożne materiały  kupisz beton np zamiast b25 w8 na fundamenty, b30 w12, stal jakąś specjalną :],  Cenowo nie wiele. 
Stan surowy łatwo przewidzieć, gorzej już z wykończeniówką.

----------


## cactus

> nie, ojciec ma firmę wykończeniową więc za robotę nie płacę, ceny mam lepsze niż w supermarketach więc tym się nie przejmuje  teść elektryk dodatkowo.


To że tata ci robi prezent poświecając setki swoich roboczych godzin to jest prezent od niego ale to nie znaczy że możesz sobie napisać że was to nic nie kosztuje. On w tym czasie moglby pracowac gdzie indziej i zarobić kupę kasy ktorej nie zarobi.
Poza tym to tylko robocizna, ponad 70% to koszt materiałów a te nie spadną ci z nieba. Wykończenie małego domku to zwykle kolo 100tyś jeśli nie przesadza się z pomysłami.

----------


## martingg

to Ci powiem ze sam remont 65m2 gdzie doszła tona wylewki wyrównawczej innych gipsów itp wyniósł mnie 8500 za materiał gdzie były płytki, panele, farby, cała armatura, futryny, drzwi (wszystko hansgrohe, roca, wysoka półka producentów)  więc jak wydam 15000 na farby, kleje, plytki, panele, drzwi to będzie wszystko  :smile:  a meble i kuchnia to wiadomo mozna i miliony monet płacić.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> To że tata ci robi prezent poświecając setki swoich roboczych godzin to jest prezent od niego ale to nie znaczy że możesz sobie napisać że was to nic nie kosztuje. On w tym czasie moglby pracowac gdzie indziej i zarobić kupę kasy ktorej nie zarobi.
> Poza tym to tylko robocizna, ponad 70% to koszt materiałów a te nie spadną ci z nieba. Wykończenie małego domku to zwykle kolo 100tyś jeśli nie przesadza się z pomysłami.


a ja się Tobą nie zgodzę - może sobie napisać, że go to nic nie kosztuje, tak samo jak ludzie piszący, że sami pobudowali ściany, położyli podłogę, pomalowali.  

We wszystkich przypadkach koszt jest taki sam - czas.

----------


## Elfir

Też mnie dziwi próba na siłę wliczenia kosztów wykończenia, które sponsoruje ktoś inny. 
Autor zadał stosunkowo proste pytanie a wy usiłujecie dorobić do tego skomplikowaną ideologię.

----------


## Pod

Bo ludzie czytają potem że można dom postawić za 200tyś tylko ktoś zapomniał napisać że robotę za 100tyś to zrobił mu nudzący się tata/teść/szwagier/św Mikołaj. No niestety ale to się często nie zdarza żeby ludzie w sile wieku budowali komuś dom za free nawet jeśli spokrewnieni.

----------


## Elfir

> Bo ludzie czytają potem że można dom postawić za 200tyś tylko ktoś zapomniał napisać że robotę za 100tyś to zrobił mu nudzący się tata/teść/szwagier/św Mikołaj. No niestety ale to się często nie zdarza żeby ludzie w sile wieku budowali komuś dom za free nawet jeśli spokrewnieni.


Nieczęsto, ale autor akurat ma taką sytuację.
On nie rozważa teoretycznie, tylko przy konkretnych uwarunkowaniach, które podał.

----------


## martingg

> Bo ludzie czytają potem że można dom postawić za 200tyś tylko ktoś zapomniał napisać że robotę za 100tyś to zrobił mu nudzący się tata/teść/szwagier/św Mikołaj. No niestety ale to się często nie zdarza żeby ludzie w sile wieku budowali komuś dom za free nawet jeśli spokrewnieni.


a czy ja tak pisałem? wrecz wyraźnie zaznaczyłem iż interesuje mnie tylko koszt postawienia budynku w stanie developerskim bez wkładu wlasnego pracy  :smile:  moge go conajwyzej ocieplic nie ma mzamiaru stawiac scian czy bawić się w cieśle raz ze nie mam czasu dwa ze nie mam wiedzy. 

@ wiseman
mozesz podac wiecej detali? albo projekt  :smile:  i kiedy to bylo

----------


## tkaczor123

> a czy ja tak pisałem? wrecz wyraźnie zaznaczyłem iż interesuje mnie tylko koszt postawienia budynku w stanie developerskim bez wkładu wlasnego pracy  moge go conajwyzej ocieplic nie ma mzamiaru stawiac scian czy bawić się w cieśle raz ze nie mam czasu dwa ze nie mam wiedzy. 
> 
> o


Spokojnie powinieneś się zmieścić w tej kwocie za stan deweloperski chyba że budujesz w Warszawie bo tam to ceny o hohoho.
Ostatnio był u mnie wujek co ma firmę pytałem się ile by chciał za wykończenie łazienki na dole,oglądał 3 razy,  powierzchnia podłogi 3,8m2, do położenia płytek ok 20m2. powiedział mi 5000zł  za robotę, wytargowałem przy wódce na 3500 , na to ja mu że to nie ceny krakowskie tylko mazowieckie. Mówił mi że się ceni, no to spoko zrobiłem sam, zajęło mi to 8 dni urlopu. Potem przyszedł obrażony że nie dałem mu zlecenia.
Jak znasz się i umiesz pracować zrobisz to sam nie gorzej niż "fachowcy" ilość włożonej pracy jest wprost proporcjonalna do za oszczędzonej kasy. Jak bym miał w pracy na wypłatę 4 tyś to bym tylko nadzorował i miał wyj.........,

----------


## martingg

Moja pensja to kiliukrotnosc 4 tysi ale to nie temat dyskusji. 3500 za położenie 20m2 płytek?! Ma w ogóle klientów? Znam ceny ojca i za podwarszawskie miejscowości to 50-60 zł za metr w samej wawie 70-100 ale 3500? To już jest totalny absurd  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

to nie absurd to realia, jak chcesz to przyjdź do mnie na budowę odżałuje 1300 zl i mi położysz płytki na górnej łazience, albo firma twojego taty.  przy takich robotach nie opłaca się od metra brać, stracisz dużo czasu na docinkach. ma klientów i nie narzeka na brak roboty. jak tyle zarabiasz to nie opłaca się poświęcać twój drogi czas na budowie, lepiej zarobić kasę  w pracy.

----------


## marcin_5

Pytanie w wątku postawione jest bez sensu. Czy można postawić dom za 250k 120m2? Tak można. Czy każdy może postawić. Nie, nie każdy. Dlaczego nie każdy? Bo zależy to od bardzo wielu rzeczy: projektu domu, warunków lokalnych działki, wybranej technologii (murowany, szkieletowy), zastosowanych materiałów (drogich tanich, dużo izolacji, mało izolacji itp.), zastosowanych instalacji (np. pompa ciepła z odwiertami dużo droższa niż ogrzewanie prądem). I w końcu zależy od nakładu swojej pracy. Czy wszystko do wykonania zlecamy firmom, lub jednej firmie, czy sami część robimy, a może całość? A może mamy teściów, ojców, szwagrów z nadmiarem czasu i pełnych chęci do pomocy. 
Po prostu przy budowie domów jest za dużo zmiennych by odpowiedzież na pytanie z wątku.
Jedni wybudują za 200tys. inni za 500tys i każdy będzie zadowolony.

----------


## Robinson74

> Jedni wybudują za 200tys. inni za 500tys i każdy będzie zadowolony.


Ja bym sprostował: "i każdy może być zadowolony lub nie."

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ja bym sprostował: "i każdy może być zadowolony lub nie."


Dokładnie,można ten sam budynek wybudować za 200 można i za 350 tyś, nikt nie jest wróżką,

----------


## ilion

Jak chce się wybudować za 250 tys zł, to musimy mieć kosztorys na jakieś 180 max 190 tys zł. Trzeba brać pod uwagę nieplanowane wydatki.

----------


## rafhi

> Jak chce się wybudować za 250 tys zł, to musimy mieć kosztorys na jakieś 180 max 190 tys zł. Trzeba brać pod uwagę nieplanowane wydatki.


Trochę bezsensowne założenie moim zdaniem... jeśli ktoś już wybudował kiedyś sam jeden dom i mysli logicznie to stworzy dobry kosztorys własny i wie gdzie będzie musiał doliczyć więcej materiału a gdzie oszczędzi  :smile:   oczywiście są też ważne ceny rynkowe materiałów ale te też idzie  skalkulować.

----------


## Kaizen

> wie gdzie będzie musiał doliczyć więcej materiału a gdzie oszczędzi   oczywiście są też ważne ceny rynkowe materiałów ale te też idzie  skalkulować.


Krzysztof Jackowski może jest w stanie przewidzieć pożar w Basfie czy ruchy na rynku stali. Zwykły śmiertelnik powinien założyć ze 30% marginesu na rzeczy nieprzewidywalne. Pomimo badań geologicznych niejeden już tu pisał, ile to niedoszacował kosztów piasku jak w ciągu kilku miesięcy zmieniła się cena styropianu czy robocizny.

Niejeden też się zdziwił, jak to kosztowne przeszklenie projektant tak pięknie w salonie narysował czy jakie te okna połaciowe drogie.

----------


## tkaczor123

Wybudować i zamieszkać.Powiem tak ja swój kosztorys opierałem na kosztorysie podobnym od kolegi, po narysowaniu projektu poszedłem do architekta i konstruktora żeby mi to przeniósł na papier. Wszystko przeliczyłem dokładnie pręty, beton, pustaki, dachówki , itd. Zajęło mi to trochę czasu, miałem rozeznanie cen każdego elementu, nie liczyłem robocizny. W tabelce mam ceny ile płacił kumpel ile kto inny a jakie płace ja. Jedne rzeczy on miał droższe jedne tańsze,  Do stanu SSZ tynki wylewki elektryka , wod kan wszystko szło według kosztorysu. Problem zaczął się przy wykończeniu kumpel miał płytki za 35-60 zł żonie w tej cenie nie podobają się i zmuszony byłem kupić droższe, tak samo panele on znalazł za 35zł drugi kupił za panel deska barlinecka w promocji za 89,9 a mojej kobiecie podobają się panele za 110 zł lub droższe.
Do tej pory  budowa pochłoneła174 tyś

----------


## numa

Zgadzam się z rafhi, kosztorysu trzeba się trzymać. Oczywiście trzeba zaplanować także niespodziewane wydarzenia i wydatki, ale nigdy aż tak dużo! Wystarczy przecież doliczyć maksimum 30 tys.

----------


## dwiecegly

Też tak myslałem przed budową pierwszego domu, teraz spokojnie przyjmuje 30% więcej bo mniej wiecej tyle zawsze wychodzi niespodziewanych wydatków, ktore często maja prozaiczny powod typu ładniejsze płytki są droższe niż się początkowo liczyło.

----------


## tkaczor123

w kosztorysie liczyłem podkład pod panele za 8 zl za m2 niestety zonka wybrała ARBITON Multiprotec Acoustic 2mm za 20 zł za m2 cóż zrobić, mi pozostaje ułożyć 90m2 paneli w nagrodę :roll eyes: .. panele liczylem na poziomie 60zl dobrze ze maja promocje -20 procent na panele do niedzieli  to zakupilem, wiec 10 tys=183,800 zl.

----------


## portaga

> Krzysztof Jackowski może jest w stanie przewidzieć pożar w Basfie czy ruchy na rynku stali. Zwykły śmiertelnik powinien założyć ze 30% marginesu na rzeczy nieprzewidywalne.


Z tego, co się orientuję, to Jackowski bierze cirka 200zł. za usługę i jeszcze domu nie wybudował.
A czemu? Bo WIE, że się nie da.
I tyle w temacie. :stir the pot:

----------


## portaga

> w kosztorysie liczyłem podkład pod panele za 8 zl za m2 niestety zonka wybrała ARBITON Multiprotec Acoustic 2mm za 20 zł za m2 cóż zrobić, mi pozostaje ułożyć 90m2 paneli w nagrodę.. panele liczylem na poziomie 60zl dobrze ze maja promocje -20 procent na panele do niedzieli  to zakupilem, wiec 10 tys=183,800 zl.


Ale żalisz się, czy chwalisz?  :sad:

----------


## tkaczor123

Założenia były żeby się zmieścić w 200 tyś, był taki wątek na forum, teraz to może mi się nie udać na pewno przekroczę zakładany budżet, pewnie o jakieś 10%. Stan SSO kosztował mnie 68 tyś. Jeżeli ktoś zakłada że się zmieści w 250 tyś i robi ekipami to na pewno się nie uda.
Forumowicz  marcin_5 dobrze podsumował że można ale nie każdy wybuduje.

----------

